# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rail Baltica

## Ossi Viljakainen

Haeskelin tältä foorumilta viitteitä Rail Baltica -hankkeeseen, mutta tästä varsin merkittävästä hankkeesta ei löytynyt omaa ketjuaan. Aihetta on tällä forumilla sivuttu Viron matkustajaliikenteen tilanne, Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli ja Sillat/tunnelit Suomesta Viroon ja Ruotsiin -ketjuissa. Koska aihe on kuitenkin varsin merkittävä sen myös Suomelle tarjoavien keski-euroopan junayhteyksien vuoksi, aloitin tämän uuden ketjun.

EU:n Itäisen Euroopan ratahankkeisiin kuuluva Rail Baltica on liikkunut mukavasti eteenpäin. Tammikuussa 2008 Riikassa luovutetussa tutkielmassa Rail Baltica Corridor Study on käsitelty ja vertailtu kyseisen ratahankkeen erilaisia toteutusvaihtoehtoja.

Hankkeen loppupäätelmissä on päädytty esittämään keski-euroopan raideleveydellä toteutettavaa nopeaa (200 km/h) junayhteyttä Varsovasta Kaunaksen, Riikan ja Tarton kautta Tallinnaan.

Tutkittavana on ollut lukuisia linjausvaihtoehtoja, myös vaihtoehto linjauksesta Pärnun kautta suoraan Tallinnaan. Tutkielmassa ei ole erityisemmin huomioitu Helsingin ja Suomen liikennetarpeita. Tästä johtuen ollaan päädytty esittämään Suomen näkökulmasta epäedullista linjausta, joka tekisi varsin laajan koukkauksen Tarton kautta. Nopeampi yhteys kulkisi suoraan Tallinnasta Pärnun kautta Riikan, Kaunaksen ja Varsovan kautta Berliiniin. Tässä hankkeessa ei kuitenkaan ole käsitelty Puolan sisäisiä raidelinjauksia, koska ne sisältyvät toiseen hankkeeseen.

Nyt toivottaisin tervetulleeksi keskustelun tästä junayhteydestä, mahdollisista matka-ajoista ehdotetun kaltaisella linjausvaihtoehdolla, raideleveydellä ja nopeudella Berliiniin. Olisiko tässä varteenotettava, ekologinen keski-euroopan yhteys Suomalaisille tulevan kalliin öljyn aikakautena? Kuinka raideleveyden ero on parhaiten hallittavissa - olisiko järkevää jatkaa keski-euroopan raideleveydellä Tallinnasta tunnelissa Helsinkiin vai Helsingistä Suomen raideleveydellä Tallinnaan, jossa sitten vaihto tähän uuteen junayhteyteen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hankkeen loppupäätelmissä on päädytty esittämään keski-euroopan raideleveydellä toteutettavaa nopeaa (200 km/h) junayhteyttä Varsovasta Kaunaksen, Riikan ja Tarton kautta Tallinnaan.
> 
> Tutkittavana on ollut lukuisia linjausvaihtoehtoja, myös vaihtoehto linjauksesta Pärnun kautta suoraan Tallinnaan. Tutkielmassa ei ole erityisemmin huomioitu Helsingin ja Suomen liikennetarpeita. Tästä johtuen ollaan päädytty esittämään Suomen näkökulmasta epäedullista linjausta, joka tekisi varsin laajan koukkauksen Tarton kautta. Nopeampi yhteys kulkisi suoraan Tallinnasta Pärnun kautta Riikan, Kaunaksen ja Varsovan kautta Berliiniin. Tässä hankkeessa ei kuitenkaan ole käsitelty Puolan sisäisiä raidelinjauksia, koska ne sisältyvät toiseen hankkeeseen.


Mielestäni reitti Tarton kautta ei ole sinänsä huono. Onhan Tartto Viron kakkoskaupunki ja tärkeä yliopistonsa vuoksi, myös suomalaisille.

Pieni "akateeminen" huomautus nyt tässä kohdin, että Latvian pääkaupunki Riika taivutetaan _Riika, Riian_, eikä Riika, Riikan.




> Nyt toivottaisin tervetulleeksi keskustelun tästä junayhteydestä, mahdollisista matka-ajoista ehdotetun kaltaisella linjausvaihtoehdolla, raideleveydellä ja nopeudella Berliiniin. Olisiko tässä varteenotettava, ekologinen keski-euroopan yhteys Suomalaisille tulevan kalliin öljyn aikakautena? Kuinka raideleveyden ero on parhaiten hallittavissa - olisiko järkevää jatkaa keski-euroopan raideleveydellä Tallinnasta tunnelissa Helsinkiin vai Helsingistä Suomen raideleveydellä Tallinnaan, jossa sitten vaihto tähän uuteen junayhteyteen?


Mielestäni nopeuden pitäisi olla korkeampi kuin vain 200 km/h. Mutta ehkä tässä on huomioitu yhteensovitaimnen tavaraliikenteen kanssa.

Se että radalla olisi keski-eurooppalainen raideleveys ei niin paljon haittaa. Matkustajat voivat joko vaihtaa junaa tai sitten käyttää kalustoa jossa on säädettävät akselit, kuten espanjalaisissa suurnopeusjunissa. Jos junanvaihtoihin mennään, sen on tapahduttava samalla asemalla mahdollisimman vähin kävelyin, ja on oltava takuu että yhteysjuna odotaa myöhässä olevaa junaa. Tunneliin kannattaa, jos mahdollista, asentaa raiteet kummallekin raideleveydelle, niin että molempien maiden junat voivat käyttää sitä joustavasti. 

Jos tunnelia Suomenlahden ali ei rakenneta heti aluksi, niin kannattaisi ainakin järjestää että kaukojunat Tallinnasta  etelään lähtisivät Tallinnan satamasta eikä Tallinan Baltian asemalta. Kynnys lähteä junamatkalle on korkea ainakin keski-ikään ehtineellä väestönosalle jos matkatavaroita pitää raahata kilometrikaupalla satamien ja asemien välillä, tai yrittää järjestää taksikyyti vieraalla maaperällä, jonka edullisuudesta ei ole mitään takeita.  Myöskään junalautta Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä ei olisi hullumpi, mutta taluodelliset edellytykset sille saadaan vain jos myös tavaraliikenne käyttäisi sitä. Matka Helsingistä keski-Eurooppaan on niin pitkä, että osa matkasta tapahtuu väistämättä yöaikaan, ts matkustaja enemmän tai vähemmän asuu junassa, ja silloin olisi kohdallaan että sama makuuvaunu lähtisi jo Suomen puolelta, jos jonkinlainen kilpailukyky (kalliiseenkin) lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna halutaan saavuttaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Helsinki - Berlin yhteys on karkeasti ottaen 1600 km. Suurinpiirtein yhtä pitkä matka on Bordeaux-Berlin, ja reiseauskunft.bahn.de kertoo että siihen kuluu junalla 13h57min. Varsin kohtuullinen aika, ja varsinkin yöjunana tuollainen olisi ihan toimiva ratkaisu. Hintaa en saanut selville eurooppalaisilla train plannereilla, valittavat että eri maiden tariffisysteemit poikkeavat sikäli toisistaan ettei hintaa voi laskea.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Onko kenelläkään tietoa tämän TEN European Corridors -hankeryhmään kuuluvan Rail Baltica -hankkeen suunnitellusta toteuttamisaikataulusta?

----------


## Teme444

> Mielestäni reitti Tarton kautta ei ole sinänsä huono. Onhan Tartto Viron kakkoskaupunki ja tärkeä yliopistonsa vuoksi, myös suomalaisille.


On oletettavaa, että tuota junayhteyttä rakennetaan myös pakaillisesta näkökulmasta. Siitä lähtökohdasta mikätahansa muu, kuin Tarton kautta kulkeva reitti olisi outo.




> Jos tunnelia Suomenlahden ali ei rakenneta heti aluksi, niin kannattaisi ainakin järjestää että kaukojunat Tallinnasta  etelään lähtisivät Tallinnan satamasta eikä Tallinan Baltian asemalta. Kynnys lähteä junamatkalle on korkea ainakin keski-ikään ehtineellä väestönosalle jos matkatavaroita pitää raahata kilometrikaupalla satamien ja asemien välillä, tai yrittää järjestää taksikyyti vieraalla maaperällä, jonka edullisuudesta ei ole mitään takeita.  Myöskään junalautta Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä ei olisi hullumpi, mutta taluodelliset edellytykset sille saadaan vain jos myös tavaraliikenne käyttäisi sitä. Matka Helsingistä keski-Eurooppaan on niin pitkä, että osa matkasta tapahtuu väistämättä yöaikaan, ts matkustaja enemmän tai vähemmän asuu junassa, ja silloin olisi kohdallaan että sama makuuvaunu lähtisi jo Suomen puolelta, jos jonkinlainen kilpailukyky (kalliiseenkin) lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna halutaan saavuttaa.


Kalliiksi en sanoisi. Jos hinnoittelu on samaa kui VRllä (toivotavasti ei tule olemaan), niin VR rokottaa Helsinki-Kemijärvi yhteydestä pyöresti 100 egee aikuinen/suunta. Tällöin puolitoista sataa olisi varsin lähellä suuntaa, eli edestakainen lippu oli 300 egen luokkaa. Lentäen Helsingistä Airberlin.com sivuston mukaan pääsee Berliiniin n. 350 euron hintaan. Pienella haulla sai Tjäreborin sivujen kautta hintahaarukan (vaihdollisella lennolla) 204 euroa (Riian kautta) 325 euroa (joko Kööppenhaminan tai Frankifurtin kautta sekä muutamia tuohon väliin.

Äkkiseltään ilman Suomenlahden tunnelia en näe tuota rataa oikeastaan millään tavalla varteenotettavana suomalaisten kannalta millään muotoa. Matka-aika on kovasti suuri, luokkaa vuorokausi ja hintataso helposti muodostuu niin kovaksi, ettei se enää varsinaisesti senkää takia kilpaile lentoliikenteen kanssa. Vielä lisänä se, että matkaan tulee mahdollisesti vaihtoja ja matkalaukkujen kantoa ja huolta kerkeääkö jatkoyhteyteen.

Reitti varmasti on ihan kiva jollekkin junafriikille, mutta massojen matkantekoon se ei kelpaa, valitettavasti.

Tilanne muuttuu aika oleellisesti, jos rata rakennetaan tasolla TGV, eli nopeus keskimäärin on välillä 320-350 km/h (TGVllä kaikki reitit laskien tällä hetkellä muistaakseni 318 km/h). Tällöin matka-aika jää 5-6 tunnin luokkaan. Kun huomioon otetaan siirtymät lentokentille ja sieltä pois, niin ero on siedettävä.

Juna-lautta -liikenne on hyvinkin kyseenalaista kannattavuudeltaan oikeastaan kaikkialla missä sitä on käytetty. Ainoana poikkeuksena taitaa olle Suomen ja Ruotsin välinen (Tukholmasta Turkuun)-liikenne ja sitä edesauttaa muuttuva raideleveys tuossa välissä. Junalla tavaran kuljettaminen puolestaan ei nykyoloissa ole kannattavaa, jos rinnalla kulkee meriväylä. Junaliikenne on kannattavaa vasta, jos sen tarjoama yhteys on
A) Olellisesti nopeampi
B) Matkallisesti oleellisesti lyhyempi.
Varrataan tätä nyt vaikka siihen, että Kiinasta kannataa tätä nykyä tuoda tavaraa konttilaivalla Suomeen, jopa useammankin sataman kautta sen sijaan, että tavara kuljetettaisiin TSR:ä tai TMR pitkin. Molemmat sentää tulevat suoraan päätyen Kouvolaan.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> Äkkiseltään ilman Suomenlahden tunnelia en näe tuota rataa oikeastaan millään tavalla varteenotettavana suomalaisten kannalta millään muotoa. Matka-aika on kovasti suuri, luokkaa vuorokausi


Olet ihan oikeassa - Jos esimerkiksi tähtäisi Berliiniin ja haluaisi olla perillä aamulla klo 8:00, pitäisi lähteä liikkeelle Tallinnasta edellisenä iltana jotakuinkin klo 18 aikoihin. Tuohon 2h lauttamatka, n. 30 min vaihto Tallinnassa ja terminaalin odotukset ym proseduurit suomessa, olisi terminaalissa oltava klo 15:00. Tämä tietysti olettaen että matka-aika Tallinna-Berliini olisi jotain 13-14 tunnin luokkaa.

Jos olisi suora junayhteys esim pasilasta, eikä tarvitsisi ensin mennä lautalla Tallinnaan, tuosta muodostuisi hyvinkin varteenotettava yhteys - junalla tarvitsisi olla jotain klo 17:30, 18:00 tallinnassa, ja siitä 13-14 tuntia Berliiniin, perillä jotain aamu 7 ja 8 välillä.

Nämä aika-arviot on lähinnä vedetty hatusta eivätkä perustu mihinkään erityiseen matematiikkaan. Tarkemmat laskelmat jätän junaliikenteen, nopeudet ja aikatalutukset paremmin tunteville.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Onko jollakin jotakin linkkiä mistä näkisi linjan millä Rail Baltic kulkee?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_Baltica

Ja onko nyt niin, että, kun tuo Viron kalusto taitaa nyt mennä enemmän ja vähemmän uusiksi niin uusimisen yhteydessä  ~2014 alkaa onnistuu jo auton kuljetuskin vaikka Vilnaan tai Puolaan asti? (alla VR:n autonkuljetus malleja):

http://www.vr.fi/fin/vaunukuvasto.php?asemanTunnus=Gfot

http://www.vr.fi/fin/vaunukuvasto.ph...Tunnus=Hccmqqr

Ja miksiköhän jo nykyisellään ei voi laittaa autoa Tallinnassa junaan ja ottaa se pois esim. Vilnassa?

Henk. koht. en tuosta Via Balticasta niin paljoa tykkää ja olisi kiva saada auton kuljettamiseen lisää vaihtoehtoja, kun pelkkä ajaminen.

EDIT: Löysin kartan (paina kartan vieressä MORE INFORMATION): http://ten.greens-efa.org/index.php?id=101&L=0
-> Pitääkö tuo *Scheduled completion: 2020*  paikkaansa?

Ilmeisesti VR petaa itselleen aika hyvää petiä Baltian alueella, kun on ottanut hoitaakseen nämä Viron rataverkon peruskehittämistoimetkin?

Mutta tuli pari kysymystä lisää: Miten voi olla, että Riika-Daugavpils-Vilna linjaa ei kehitetä? Siinä välillä ei ole edes kovinhyviä teitä.. Nythän tämä uudistettu ratalinja suunnitelma näyttää myötäilevän vain Via Baltica linjaa!

..vai onko niin, että projekti jatkuu vielä laajennuksin (esim.Riika-Daugavpils-Vilna linja) myöhemmässä vaiheessa? Ja täysin käsittämätöntä, ettei tämmöisissä rakennuspuuhissa mietitä jatkoa Euroopan integraatiolle! Valko-Venäjän rajan puolella on aika isoja kaupunkeja Latvian ja Liettuan rajan tuntumassa (Grodno liettuan rajalla, Latvian Daugavpilistä itään -> Vitebsk ja Polotsk ) joihin olisi varmaan ihan hyvä jo nyt miettiä infran kehittämistä siihenkin suuntaan.


EDIT: Tästä löytyi joku videokin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=M3LJw4IGK9k
ja kartta (sivu 10)
http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/...a/concl_en.PDF

Muuta projektiin liittyvää:
http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/ten-t_...ty_project_27/

http://www.magistrale.org/download/2...ntation_en.pdf

Ja voisiko moderaattori lisätä seuraavat topiikit tuonne"Vastaavia viestiketjuja" otsikon alle? 

_ Liettuan matkustajajunaliikenteen tilanne 
Latvian matkustajaliikenteen tilanne 	
Viron linjakarttoja 	
VR kiinnostunut Viron rautateiden ostosta_

Tämä Rail Baltica on aika merkittävä hanke Suomellekin, nimittäin jos Baltian junahinnat pysyy alempana kuin mitä suomen hinnat ovat, avaa tämä täysin uusia näkymiä matkailemiseen, oman auton ja  rahdin kuljettamiseen!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:37 ----------

Moi,

Tässä vielä muutama esite lisää joita löysin. Ilmeisesti tämä Rail Baltica on jo vähän niinkuin hyväksytty ja homma etenee omina pikku kehitysprojekteina?

Tästä rail Balticasta on tosi pitkä keskustelu Baltialaisten foorumilla (muista painaa keskustelu sivu ihan loppuun 26 on nyt uusin)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=320660&page=2
..Suosittelen lukemaan ihan alustko koko topiikin, on sen verran värikästä keskustelua, että hymyilyttää.. Ilmeisesti ovat missanneet pointit: A.) Projektilla haetaan EU:n integraatiota, B.) Linja kehittää eniten rahdin kuljetusta ja siinä sivussa matkustamista, C.) Vähentää Via Baltican rekkarallia, joka on näin taantuman aikaankin ihan älytöntä. Topiikin -> Vastaus #49 kartta on muuten aika hyvä

http://www.baltictangent.org/Files/R...rspectives.pdf

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/7921/Lit...act+signed.htm

http://www.export.by/en/?act=news&mode=view&id=11326

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:00 ----------



Myös Liettuassa alkaa tapahtumaan oikeasti Rail Baltican eteen;
http://74.125.79.132/translate_c?hl=...BkdebzyH6Gp4Kg

Ilmeisesti projekti toimii myös EU:n tukemana elvytys toimena lamaantuneelle taloudelle

----------


## LateZ

Siis tässä vaiheessa tarkoitus on perusparantaa olemassaoleva Tallinnan ja Puolan rajan välinen osuus 120 km/t nopeudelle. Liettuassa suunnitellaan normaaliraiteisen radan tuomista Puolasta 40 kilometriä pidemmälle. Silloin tavaraliikenne Liettuan ja Keski-Euroopan välillä saattaisi lisääntyä.

Tähän asti radat koko tuolla välillä Tallinnasta Varsovaan ovat olleet siedettävässä kunnossa. Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla on mahdollisuus järjestää junanvaihto tai vaihtaa matkustajavaunujen telit. Myös raideleveydenvaihtojärjestelmä tavaraliikenteen tarpeisiin siellä on. Mitään estettä ajaa vaikka Tallinna-Berliini -pikajunaa tai järjestää nopeaa konttijunaa tai rekkajunaa Tallinnasta jonnekin Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ollut. Rajan ylittävää junaliikennettä ei ole siksi kun junat on lopetettu. Tuskin kevyt tasonnosto tilannetta muuttaa. Alueen rautateillä on jatkuva mielenkiinto liikenteeseen sekä Tallinnasta Riikaan Tarton kautta että Riiasta Vilnaan. Samoin Riiasta haluttaisiin laittaa kulkuun juna Liettuan kautta Valko-Venäjälle ja edelleen Simferopoliin, jotta turistit pääsisivät mukavasti Jaltalle.

Edellisen kirjoittajan ajatus Riika-Daugavpils-Vilna -osan laiminlyönnistä tuntuu oudolta. Reitillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä Latvian ja Liettuan välisessä liikenteessä. Rata Riiasta itään on kunnossa. Molemmat haarat Rēzekneen ja Daugavpilsiin ovat kunnossa. Samoin tavararata Jelgavasta Krustpilsiin on kunnossa. Myös Rēzeknen ja Daugavpilsin välinen rata on kunnossa. Yhteydet Venäjälle ja Valko-Venäjälle ovat kunnossa. Nuo radat ovat erittäin kovalla käytöllä. Raskas liikenne kulkee idästä Latvian satamiin. Vilnan ja Daugavpilsin välillä ei ole muuta rajanylittävää liikennettä kuin kerran päivässä kulkeva Vilna-Pietari -juna. Tavararadaksi on valittu Radvilikis-Daugavpils -reitti ilmeisestikin siitä syystä, että tavaravirrat kulkevat kohti Klaipėdan satamaa ja Vilnan-Kaunasin-Kaliningradin -reitillä riittää liikennettä. Vilna-Daugavpils pidetään kuitenkin varayhteytenä kunnossa. 

Rataosa Maeikiaista Latvian rajalle Jelgavan suuntaan Reņģeen on muuten purettu. Virallisesti remonttia varten, muttei sellaista nyt ole näköpiirissä. Useassa paikassa todellisena syynä on esitetty Liettuan rautateiden ja Klaipėdan sataman suojelu. Suorin reitti Maeikiain naftalta satamaan on kulkenut Priekulen ja Skuodasin kautta osin Latviassa. Sitä ei ole voinut käyttää aikoihin, vaan junat on vedetty kokonaan Liettuan puolella. Nyt 14 kilometrin purkaminen varmistaa sen, ettei puolalaisomisteinen jalostamo voi siirtää taloudellisesti kuljetuksiaan Latvian satamiin. Rata oli normaalissa kunnossa. Sillä sallittiin raskaat tavarajunat. Silti yks kaks se todettiin vaaralliseksi ja purettiin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Wikipediassa joku on kirjoittanut, että Rail Baltica voisi kulkea 160/250 km joissakin paikoin? Tuo arvio siis projektin vaihe II jälkeen vuonna 2020

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_Baltica

Voiko pitää paikkaansa tuo nopeus, vai onko ylioptimismia?

----------


## TEP70

> Wikipediassa joku on kirjoittanut, että Rail Baltica voisi kulkea 160/250 km joissakin paikoin? Tuo arvio siis projektin vaihe II jälkeen vuonna 2020


Siinähän sanotaan, että EU-direktiivin mukaan kokonaan uudet TEN-T-radat *pitäisi* rakentaa nopeudelle 250 km/h ja perusparannettavissa riittää 200 km/h.

Mutta kun jo Rail Baltican vaihtoehto 2 eli 1435 mm:n uusi rata 200 km/h nopeudelle uuteen paikkaan maksaa vaatimattomat 2,4 miljardia euroa, maksaa tavoitenopeus 250 km/h sitten vielä enemmän. Mistä rahat?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Siinähän sanotaan, että EU-direktiivin mukaan kokonaan uudet TEN-T-radat *pitäisi* rakentaa nopeudelle 250 km/h ja perusparannettavissa riittää 200 km/h.
> 
> Mutta kun jo Rail Baltican vaihtoehto 2 eli 1435 mm:n uusi rata 200 km/h nopeudelle uuteen paikkaan maksaa vaatimattomat 2,4 miljardia euroa, maksaa tavoitenopeus 250 km/h sitten vielä enemmän. Mistä rahat?


Noo.. Säästöjähän syntyy kun kumipyörä liikenne vähenee, ihmisiä kuolee onnettomuuksissa vähemmän ja päästöt pienenee. Myös lentoliikenne osin siirtyisi raiteille.

Jos tuollaiset nopeudet tulisi niin olisi se suuri asia suomelle ja itä-euroopalle noin yleensä. 

Aivan eri lähtökohdas puhua esim. Tallinna tunnelista jos Tallinnasta pääsisi esim. berliiniin 250km/h junalla.

Ei nykyisellään mitään yhteneväistä eurooppaa ole ja suomikin taka-pajuistuu vain koko ajan lisää. 

Tuollainen rakennusprojekti vaikka palasteltuna pieniin yksittäisiin kehitystöihinkin piiitkällä aikavälillä on aivan mahtava asia!

Ja Baltian matkustaja juna liikenne on täysin säälittävällä tasolla jos verratan esim. TGV:hin.

Tästä on rail Balticasta on muuten Adressi: http://prorailbaltica.eu/adressi/

Ja kyllä sitä rahaa löytyy EU:lta ja kansalta. Löytyi sitä esim. Sonera kauppoihinkin ja Puolan panssarivaunu ostoksiin yms.  :Very Happy: 

*Soneran 3G pulittaa 50 miljardia Saksan UMTS-luvasta*
http://haku.verkkouutiset.fi/arkisto...u/sone3300.htm

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen itse kuunnellut näitä Rail Baltica - juttuja myös Tarton ja Vilnan kestävän liikenteen vertaisarvioinneissa.

Rail Baltica - touhuissa mättää se, että suuri visio kokonaan uudesta 1435 mm 250 km/h suurnopeusradasta suurine kustannuksineen peittää näkyvistä sen tosiasian, että nykyistä 1524 mm rataverkkoa hieman kehittämällä saataisiin toimivat 120-140 km/h huippunopeuden junat, jotka pystyisivät nopeudella ja mukavuudella kilpailemaan kohtuullisesti bussien ja henkilöautojen kanssa.

Jos olisi junat edes nykyrataverkolla, voitaisiin kasvattaa käyttäjäkuntaa, joka sitten paremmin mahdollistaisi edelleen kehittämisen.

Suurin ongelma on nyt se, että kunnollisia rajan ylittäviä Tallinna - Tartto - Riika - Kaunas / Vilna - junia ei ole. 

Jo nykyisin esim. nopeat Tartto - Tallinna - junat ovat matka-ajaltaan kilpailukykyisiä ja mukavuudeltaan selvästi parempia kuin bussi tai henkilöauto.

----------


## TimppaTT

Mutta kyllähän tuo perus-infran kehittäminen on alkanutkin jo kaikissa Baltian maissa.

Ja tuo "lopullinen" ratkaisu häämöttää vasta joskus 2020-> 

Eiköhän tuo infra tuosta ala pikkuhiljaa kohenemaan, pieninä erillisinä kehityshommina.

Ei muuta kuin nimeä adressiin: http://prorailbaltica.eu/adressi/

----------


## TEP70

> Jos olisi junat edes nykyrataverkolla, voitaisiin kasvattaa käyttäjäkuntaa, joka sitten paremmin mahdollistaisi edelleen kehittämisen.
> 
> Suurin ongelma on nyt se, että kunnollisia rajan ylittäviä Tallinna - Tartto - Riika - Kaunas / Vilna - junia ei ole.


On kyllä melko käsittämätöntä, ettei esimerkiksi yhteysväli Riika-Vilna muka elättäisi matkustajajunia. Toisessa päässä on 750 000 asukasta ja toisessa hiukan alle 600 000. Matkalle osuu Siauliai, jossa on yli 100 000 asukasta. Hyvin järjestetyllä liitynnällä saavutettaisiin lähes 400 000 asukkaan Kaunas.

Joskus kun matkustin Kaisiadorysistä Riikaan, oli lipun hinta bussiin verrattuna melko korkea huolimatta siitä, että paikka oli kolmannen luokan platskartnyvaunussa.

Baltian maiden henkilöjunat eivät juurikaan palvele verkostomallilla. Yhteyksiä on pisteiden välillä, mutta eri rataosien junat elävät omaa elämäänsä. Vaihtoyhteydet ovat risteysasemilla melko sattumanvaraisia.

----------


## LateZ

Luin viimein ajatuksella läpi uutiset kahdesta ensimmäisestä Liettuan rautateitten tekemästä suunnittelusopimukesta, jotka liittyvät Rail Balticaan.

Ensimmäisen suunnitteluun on varattu aikaa vuosi. Työt olisi tarkoitus tehdä 2014 mennessä. Nykyään etokaihin päättyvä normaaliraide olisi tarkoitus linjata Marijampolėen uutta reittiä rajalta saakka. Nykyinen reitti on huonokuntoinen ja kiertää turhaan. Tarvetta leveälle raiteelle ei ole, joten hanke on sinänsä kannatettava. Nyt selvitetään paras linjaus ja mahdollisuudet maiden lunastamiseen niin pikaisella vauhdilla, että rata voisi valmistua tuohon 2014 mennessä. Jos asia viivästyy, on ilmeinen tarkoitus muuttaa nykyinen rata kapeammalle raideleveydelle nopeustasosta tinkien. Uuden radan tulisi olla ajettavissa 120 km/t.

Toinen suunnittelukohde on Marijampolėn ja Kaunasin välin suunnittelu. Osuus on ongelmallisempi sikäli, että Kazlų Rūdassa Puolasta tuleva rata yhtyy Kaliningradiin vievään päärataan, joten olemassaolevan radan raideleveyden vaihtaminen ei käyne päinsä. Nyt punnitaan eri vaihtoehtojen kustannukset ja hyödyt ja haitat. Yksinkertaisin vaihtoehto on parantaa nykyinen rata leveänä nykyiselle paikalleen, raskain on rakentaa normaaliraiteinen rata Kaunasiin saakka. Välille mahtuu monta vaihtoehtoa.

Kun Rail Baltican ensimmäisessä vaihteessa tavoitteena on parantaa olemassaoleva rata 120 km/t nopeudelle, muodostuu puolalainen osuus Bialystok-Suwalki-raja ongelmaksi. Nykyään tuolla mennään turhan hiljaa. Puolalaisittain kyse lienee lähinnä syrjäradasta ja rahat laitettaisiin pikemminkin muualle. Rautatietähän siellä riittää. En oikein ole missään nähnyt tietoa siitä, miten tuota väliä aiotaan kehittää. Kuitenkin normaalin raiteen jatkuessa Liettuassa pikkukylästä enemmän ihmisten ilmoille, tuntuisi järkevältä jatkaa samantien useampi Suwalkiin päättyvä juna Liettuaan. Nykyisen seitsemän tunnin sijasta matka Marijampolėsta Varsovaan voisi kohtuullisen helposti taittua viidessä tunnissa, jos puolalaisen radan tasoa nostettaisiin tuohon Rail Baltican ensimmäisen vaiheen kuntoon.

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Lukemissani rail Baltica keskusteluissa ja teksteissä ilmenee paljon mainintoja nopeudesta 160km/h. -> 

*Tämän foorumin:* 
Latvian raideliikenne rail baltica topiikin linkin keskustelut
Viron raideliikenne rail baltica topiikin linkin keskustelut
Liettuan raideliikenne rail baltica topiikin linkin keskustelut

Onko tuo 160 nopeus tulossa millekkään raidepätkelle Rail Baltican ensimmäisessä vaiheessa, vai onko .ko nopeus myöhempien vaiheiden tavoite nopeus?

Käsittääkseni Rail Baltican "lopullinen ratkaisu" on saada Tallinna- Varsova pätkän nopeus paljon nopeammaksi, kuin 120 km/h, mutta jostakin on pakko lähteä liikkelle. Olenko ymmärtänyt väärin, että Rail Baltica ohjelma sisältää monta vaihetta ja lukuisia pieniä kehitysprojekteja?


Henk. koht. mielipiteeni on, että Rail Baltica on suomelle suomen lähialueiden tärkein rautatiehanke joten nimeä adressiin. http://prorailbaltica.eu/adressi/

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Tietääkö joku miten tämä suunnittelutoimisto Pöyryn Puolan rail baltic projekti etenee ja mikä on sen status? Linkin artikkeleihin on merkitty, että kartoitus& suunnittelu projektin kesto on 24 kk ja on alkanut ~1.1.2009 eli ajallisesti on pian puoliväli.

..Toisaalta projekteihin tulee aina vähän ylioptimistiset aikataulutukset alussa eli tietääkö joku että onko projekti vielä alkuperäisessä aikataulussa? 

http://www.poyry.com/sijoittajat/inv...x_1278962.html

http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/de/...EUR_10_MILLION

http://www.cisionwire.fi/ext/poyry-p...atory-release-

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rail Baltica - ryhmä yrittää saada toimimaan yhteyden
Tallinna - Tartto - Valga - Riika eli synkronoitua uuden Tallinna - Tartto - Valga - pikajunan
Valga - Riika - juniin. Facebookissa kerätään väkeä matkustamaan ensimmäisellä junalla.




> Let's make an international railway trip event from Tallinn to Riga on 1st of January, if the Estonian passenger railway company Edelaraudtee and its Latvian counterpart Pasaieru Vilciens manage to fix together the timetables of Valga-Riga train and the new fast train from Tallinn to Valga, starting on 1st of January! There has been no passenger train connection between Tallinn/Tartu and Riga for more then 11 years!!


Linkki Facebook-ryhmään

----------


## TimppaTT

Morjesta,

Huomasin, että jokaisen Baltian maan junafoorumille on ilmestynyt mainos tuosta Tarton junareissusta. Saas nähdä jos ihmisten mielenkiinto ja aktiivisuus tekisi sen, että juna kulkisi ihan oikeastikin

Alla postaus:

Greetings from Finland,

I just read from JLF the Finnish rail forum about Rail baltic progress-> http://jlf.fi/f19/3009-rail-baltica/index2.html It seems that there is big gathering for the very first ride from Tartu-Valga-Riga and it is in the Facebook
I'll take the first train Tartu-Valga-Riga 1 Jan 2010!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=199428975743

Is there anyone intrested to join such trip from Eesti?

IF YOU ARE INTRESTED BOOK THE TICKETS EARLY SINCE THE TRAIN WILL BE MOST PROBABLY BE SOLD OUT (If such train appears for the route)

Ps. I have noticed that there is A LOT of topics in baltic railway forums about Rail Baltica that I have been following with Google translator: http://www.google.fi/language_tools?...fficial&hs=vm0

LATVIA
http://forum.miniaturmodelle.net/index.php?topic=164.0
&
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...320660&page=29
&
http://159.148.153.245/forums/index.php?do=logout

ESTONIA
http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/viewtopic....e8d8f63b7d8a5e

LITHUANIA
http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showt...110#post383110
&
http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums...showtopic=9213

FINLAND
http://jlf.fi/f19/3009-rail-baltica/index2.html

POLAND
????Does anyone know does Polish have train forum??

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Uutta Helsinkiä on julkaissut  Baltic-railista kirjoituksen. Ilmeisesti suunnitteilla aikuisen oikeasti on tunneli Suomen ja Viron välillä?

http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/pasila/...ne/baltic-rail

..Melkein laittaisin nuo suomen tunnelirahat vaikka lahjoittaen tuon balttian juna nopeuksien ja yhteyksien parantamiseen.

Liettuassa onkin jo ilmeisesti Rail Balticaan liittyen avattu joku pieni tunnelin pätkä: http://www.railbaltic.eu/en/europos-...kelio-tunelis/

----------


## LateZ

> Liettuassa onkin jo ilmeisesti Rail Balticaan liittyen avattu joku pieni tunnelin pätkä:


Kyseinen tunnelin pätkä on ainoa käytössä oleva rautatietunneli Baltian maissa ja toinen Liettuan rautatietunneleista (toinen on ollut Vilnassa, mutta iät ajat käytöstä poistettuna)

Tunnelin rakennustyöt aloitettiin 22.5.1859 ja ne lopetettiin 1.11.1861. Tunnelin rakentaminen liittyi Kaunasin Pietarin-Varsovan -rataan yhdistävän rautatien rakentamiseen, ei Rail Balticaan.

Sodassa tunneli räjäytettiin ja pikakorjattiin. Nyt oli viimein pakko täyskorjata koko tunneli ja sulkea se siksi aikaa liikenteeltä. Kaunasin päärautatieaseman sijaan Vilnan junat ovat päättyneet tilapäiselle asemalle toisella puolella tunnelia. Pitkään kestäneen tunnelin korjauksen aikana Kaunasin päärautatieasema on korjattu perusteellisesti ja Vilnan liikenteeseen on hankittu uusia kaksikerrossähköjunia. Kun uudet junat lopulta pääsevät ajamaan korjatulle asemalle, on odotettavissa kohtuullisen suuri sähköjunien suosion kasvu. Taso nousee melkoisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos rajan ylittävä yhteys avautsuu jälleen 1.1.2010, niin osaako kukaan sanoa millainen aikataulu suurin piirtein junalla on? Sekä Tallinasta Riikaan että päinvastoin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Count

> Moi,
> Uutta Helsinkiä on julkaissut  Baltic-railista kirjoituksen. Ilmeisesti suunnitteilla aikuisen oikeasti on tunneli Suomen ja Viron välillä?
> http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/pasila/...ne/baltic-rail


"Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ratayhteys Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille on mahdollista toteuttaa junalauttayhteytenä Jätkäsaaresta."

Mitenkäs tuo on muka mahdollista kun kiskot on kerätty jo pois ja ratakuilulle on korvaava käyttö jo mietittynä ja päätettynä?

----------


## kivisuo

> "Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa ratayhteys Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille on mahdollista toteuttaa junalauttayhteytenä Jätkäsaaresta."
> 
> Mitenkäs tuo on muka mahdollista kun kiskot on kerätty jo pois ja ratakuilulle on korvaava käyttö jo mietittynä ja päätettynä?


Jätkäsaareenhan on tulossa raitiotie. Varmaankin on tarkoitus kuljettaa rautatievaunut lavettivaunuilla raitiotietä pitkin RHK:n rataverkon ja junalauttalaiturin välillä.

Tai sitten uuttahelsinkia.fi ei ole huomannut että satamarata on pantu jo rullalle.

----------


## Compact

> Uutta Helsinkiä on julkaissut  Baltic-railista kirjoituksen. Ilmeisesti suunnitteilla aikuisen oikeasti on tunneli Suomen ja Viron välillä?
> http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/pasila/...ne/baltic-rail





> Jätkäsaareenhan on tulossa raitiotie. Varmaankin on tarkoitus kuljettaa rautatievaunut lavettivaunuilla raitiotietä pitkin RHK:n rataverkon ja junalauttalaiturin välillä.
> 
> Tai sitten uuttahelsinkia.fi ei ole huomannut että satamarata on pantu jo rullalle.


Näyttää olevan Helsingin kaupungin virallinen sivu. Uutinen julkaistu 12.9.2009.

Mistä kehittyvistä maakunnista näitä "viisaita" nuoria oikein Helsinkiin tulee?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näyttää olevan Helsingin kaupungin virallinen sivu. Uutinen julkaistu 12.9.2009.
> 
> Mistä kehittyvistä maakunnista näitä "viisaita" nuoria oikein Helsinkiin tulee?


On mahdollista että satamalla tarkoitetaan Vuosaarta. 

Teoriassa mikään ei estä junalautan ajamista Jätkäsaarestakaan jos kyseessä on pelkkä matkustaja-junalautta. Junanvaunut otettaisiin ulos lautalta satamassa vain matkustajien kyytiin nousemista varten ja työnnettäisiin takaisin ja lautta juna kyydissään puksuttaisi kohti suurta maailmaa. Toinen vaihtoehto on että sama lautta käy Helsingin päässä sekä Jätkässä että Vuosaaressa, ottaa kyytiin tavaravaunut ja rekat Vuosaressa ja matkustajat Jätkässä. Tällöin ehkä sitä matkustajajunaa ei erikseen otettaisi ulos Jätkässä. 

Mutta on totta että hankalaksi menee eikä koko virityksessä olisi mitään hyötyä kun satamaradan kiskoja ei enää ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> On mahdollista että satamalla tarkoitetaan Vuosaarta. ... Teoriassa mikään ei estä junalautan ajamista Jätkäsaarestakaan jos kyseessä on pelkkä matkustaja-junalautta. Junanvaunut otettaisiin ulos lautalta satamassa vain matkustajien kyytiin nousemista varten ja työnnettäisiin takaisin ja lautta juna kyydissään puksuttaisi kohti suurta maailmaa.


Sellaisessa junalautassa ei ole mitään mieltä, joka toisi junan Suomeen, mutta se juna ei kulkisi Suomessa mihinkään. Vaunuston rahtaamista meren yli turhan päiten ei kannata tehdä millään mittarilla. Vuosaaressa tilanne olisi tämä, koska Vuosaaren satama ei voi olla matkustajajunaliikenteen liikennepaikka, koska Keravalta tuleva rautatietunneli on nerokkaasti tehty siten, ettei siellä saa henkilöitä kuljettaa.

Järkäsaaren osalta peli on jo menetetty, koska kaavoitus ja katujärjestelyt on tehty niin, ettei rautatielle ole tilaa. Tämä on tietenkin typerää junalautan kannalta, mutta kun kyse on vuosikymmenen prosessista ja suurten linjojen muuttaminen loppumetreillä tarkoittaa meidän byrokratiassamme melkein toista vuosikymmentä lisää, niin näin mennään. Eihän todellinen päätäntävalta pidä vieläkään Tallinnan tunnelia kuin pelkkänä huru-ukkojen huuhaana, vaikka tunneli EU:n TEN-verkkoon kuuluukin. Niin kuinka olisi voinut olla kuvitelmissakaan, että asiaa olisi ajateltu vakavasti silloin, kun Jätkän kaavoitusta aloitettiin.

Toisaalta, ei Jätkän kaavoitus haittaa millään tavalla tunnelia, ainoastaan tekee junalauttavaiheen mahdottomaksi. Se ei ehkä ole suuri ongelma, sillä junalauttaa nopeampaa on juna  nopea laiva  juna -yhteys, jos vaan yhteys Helsingin asemalta satamaan olisi toimiva. No, eihän sekään ole, kun suora yhteys toimii polkupyörillä, joka ei ole aivan soveltuvin turisteille kantamuksineen. Sitten kun saadaan edes ratikka välille KaivokatuJätkän satama, niin tilanne vähän paranee. Mutta ei tietenkään ole likikään sillä tasolla kuin Turun satama, jossa asia on hoidettu oikein.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta ei tietenkään ole likikään sillä tasolla kuin Turun satama, jossa asia on hoidettu oikein.


Eivät kyllä ihan kaikki asiat ole hoidettu oikein Turussakaan, kun laivaan menevä ja sieltä tuleva liikennevirta joutuu kulkemaan hankalan tasoristeyksen kautta.

Aivan vähään aikaan on tuskin luvassa yhtä suuresti tasoristeysonnettomuuslukuihin vaikuttavaa yksittäistä toimenpidettä kuin Helsingin satamatoimintojen keskittäminen Vuosaareen. Jo nyt on nähtävissä, että vuositasolla noin viisi onnettomuutta jää tapahtumatta Vuosaaren sataman ansiosta. Eilinen Kajaanin tapaus osoittaa taas, että hiljaisellakin nopeudella syntyy joskus pahaa jälkeä.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että tasoristeykset kaupungin ydinkeskustassa yli katujen, joilla liikkuu tuhansia autoja vuorokaudessa, eivät ole oikein tätä päivää. Osan poistaminen on toki erittäin kallista tai jopa täysin mahdotonta, mutta Vuosaari oli kyllä tervetullut uudistus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta, ei Jätkän kaavoitus haittaa millään tavalla tunnelia, ainoastaan tekee junalauttavaiheen mahdottomaksi. Se ei ehkä ole suuri ongelma, sillä junalauttaa nopeampaa on juna  nopea laiva  juna -yhteys, jos vaan yhteys Helsingin asemalta satamaan olisi toimiva. No, eihän sekään ole, kun suora yhteys toimii polkupyörillä, joka ei ole aivan soveltuvin turisteille kantamuksineen. Sitten kun saadaan edes ratikka välille KaivokatuJätkän satama, niin tilanne vähän paranee. Mutta ei tietenkään ole likikään sillä tasolla kuin Turun satama, jossa asia on hoidettu oikein.


Näin on! Oli lähinnä vitsi tuo ehdotukseni.

Siis eikö Helsingin rautatieasemalta enää kulje bussia 15A Länsisataman terminaaliin?

Mutta jos nyt ajatellaan tätä juna-laiva-juna systeemiä, tai junalauttaa, niin entä jos laiva kulkisikin reittiä Hanko-Paldiski tai Ventspils? Tai Kantvik-Tallinna? 

Sellaisella laivalla olisi tietenkin vaikeaa houkutella mitään risteilymatkustajia mutta kyse olisi jonkinlaisesta Seawind-tyyppisestä rahti-rekka-auto-junalautasta joka ottaisi myös ilman autoa kulkevia matkustajia jotka sapuisivat Suomen pään satamaan laivajunalla ja jatkaisivat Viron satamasta Riikaan tai Eurooppaan toisella junalla. 

On totta että Kantvikistäkin on kiskot purettu pois mutta olis kuitenkin jossain määrin helpompi palauttaa kuin Helsingin satamarata. Mahdollisesti oikaisten suoraan Kirkolta niin saataisiin lähiliikennereitti lisää.

Hangolla olisi taas se etu että Paldiski tai Ventsplis voisi olla välietappi ja laiva vois jatkaa Saksaan tms. Itse asiassa Superfast ajoi Hanko-Paldiski-Rostock vielä muutama vuosi sitten, mutta kun Tallink osti Superfastin se siirsi laivat Helsingistä lähteviksi, ja se ei ilmeisesti ole kannattanut sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt.

t. Rainer

----------


## Count

> Sellaisessa junalautassa ei ole mitään mieltä, joka toisi junan Suomeen, mutta se juna ei kulkisi Suomessa mihinkään. Vaunuston rahtaamista meren yli turhan päiten ei kannata tehdä millään mittarilla. Vuosaaressa tilanne olisi tämä, koska Vuosaaren satama ei voi olla matkustajajunaliikenteen liikennepaikka, koska Keravalta tuleva rautatietunneli on nerokkaasti tehty siten, ettei siellä saa henkilöitä kuljettaa.


Noh, onhan siellä sentään tuleva metron yhdysraide "henkireikänä" muuhun rataverkkoon. Miltä kuulostaisi ajaa junalauttareitin junat metrorataa pitkin kohti länttä ja nykyistä metron yhdysraidetta pitkin päärataverkkoon? Aika makealta, vai mitä  :Laughing: 

Junalauttabisnes ei ole oikein lentänyt. Pansiosta liikennöinyt M/S Runner (ex. Railship III) on ollut lepassa Sompasaaressa liki koko tämän vuoden ja Pansion satamastakin on kiskot kerätty pois ja ratapiha otettu parempaan käyttöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junalauttabisnes ei ole oikein lentänyt. Pansiosta liikennöinyt M/S Runner (ex. Railship III) on ollut lepassa Sompasaaressa liki koko tämän vuoden ja Pansion satamastakin on kiskot kerätty pois ja ratapiha otettu parempaan käyttöön.


Aikoinaan niin mahtavan  Railshipin alasajo alkoi käytännössä kun sen toiminta myytiin Finnlinesille ja satama Suomessa piti jostain syystä siirtää Hangosta Turkuun.  Toisaalta junalautan ajaminen niin pitkä matka kuin Suomesta Saksaan vie resursseja turhaan. Osa vaunuista kulkee lautalla aina tyhjänä.

Ihanteellinen pituus junalauttareitille on sellainen kuin esim Suomenlahden yli tai vaikkapa Trelleborg-Sassnitz eli 2-5 tuntia kestävä matka. Alle tunnin pituiset lauttaosuudet on järkevintä korvata sillalla tai tunnelilla kuten on Tanskan salmien osalta tehty, ja pidempien kohdalla alkaa tyhjävaunu-ilmiö rassata. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Count

> Ihanteellinen pituus junalauttareitille on sellainen kuin esim Suomenlahden yli tai vaikkapa Trelleborg-Sassnitz eli 2-5 tuntia kestävä matka. Alle tunnin pituiset lauttaosuudet on järkevintä korvata sillalla tai tunnelilla kuten on Tanskan salmien osalta tehty, ja pidempien kohdalla alkaa tyhjävaunu-ilmiö rassata.


Lyhyt matka ja nopea kierto on toki hyvä, mutta suurin tappaja oli tässä tapauksessa telinvaihdot ja kuulemani mukaan siitä (ja vaunuista) aiheutuvat arvovalta- ja määräyskiistelyt kotimaisen ja saksalaisen raidemonopolin välillä. Valitettavasti Pansion telinvaihtohallin katolla tapahtuneesta keskustelusta on jo niin pitkä aika etten muista tarkkoja yksityiskohtia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lyhyt matka ja nopea kierto on toki hyvä, mutta suurin tappaja oli tässä tapauksessa telinvaihdot ja kuulemani mukaan siitä (ja vaunuista) aiheutuvat arvovalta- ja määräyskiistelyt kotimaisen ja saksalaisen raidemonopolin välillä. Valitettavasti Pansion telinvaihtohallin katolla tapahtuneesta keskustelusta on jo niin pitkä aika etten muista tarkkoja yksityiskohtia.


Tietenkin se, että Railshipillä ei ollut ns CIM-statusta eli rahteihin ei sovellettu ollenkaan kansainvälisiä rautatierahtiehtoja, ja lautta otti kyytiinsä vain yksityisvaunuja, hankaloitti Railhipin toimintaedellytyksiä. 

SeaWind/SeaRailillakaan ei ole CIM-statusta, mutta koska vaunupoolin omistaa pääosin SJ, niin  palvelu ja byrokratia lienee joustavampaa. Lisäksi matka Turku-Tukholma on huomattavasti lyhyempi. Reitin tulevaisuutta uhkaa toki se että Silja-Tallink -kaupan myötä SeaWind-varustamo  meni sellaiselle omistajalle jolla ei ole pätkääkään kiinnostusta kehittää junalauttaliikennettä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

YLE uutisoi tänään 14.11. seuraavaa:
Helsinki osaksi Euroopan nopeita rautatieyhteyksiä

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Facebook yhteisö "Pro Rail Baltica" lähetti tämmöisen viestin:


The first Pro Rail Baltica gathering ever takes place in Helsinki within Martin Markkinat http://www.martinmarkkinat.fi/. Martin Markkinat is the biggest event propagating Estonian and Baltic cultures in Finland. Be there!

The preliminary point of reference is Taideparven kahvila, on the upper floor. Be there! After the gathering we can go further to Viru Pidu in the same building.

The main cause of the gathering will be the 1.1.2010 train travelling event: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...8975743&ref=ts

Imeisesti Martin markkinoissa paljon asiaa Rail Balticasta joten eikun sinne

Löytysin muuten mielenkiintoisen artikkelin ja toisen

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Löysin vielä yhden mielenkiintoisen foorumin liittyen Rail Balticaan ja Baltian liikennöintiin:
http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?15,871228
http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?15,934123
http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?15,871228


Käännettynä

Ja täysin off topiccina forum.rus-etrainsta-> Löysin myös vahingossa jotakin "ohjusjunista"

----------


## TimppaTT

Terve,

Yle on uutisoinut Helsinki- Tallinna välisestä tunnelihankkeesta kahdella eri uutisoinnilla

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, tuleeko Helsinki-Tallinna Rail Baltica osa toteutetuksi junalautalla vai tunnelilla?

Toivottavasti tunnelilla sillä tuottaa Englannin ja Ranskan välinenkin tunneli jo nykyisin pelkkää puhdasta voittoa.

Tunnelin rakentamisesta on näköjään jo oma keskustelukin käynnissä

Samaan hengenvetoon Tarto-Valga-Riika uutisia Pro Rail Baltica järjestöltä:

Facebook yhteisö lähetti viestin tapahtuman/ryhmän I'll take the first train Tartu-Valga-Riga 1 Jan 2010! jäsenille.

--------------------
_Aihe: The Train Travel Event

Ter(v)e! Sveiki! Hello!

I just talked with Margus Kehva from Edelaraudtee. He told me that the connection Tartu-Valga-Riga with only a minimal train changing time will probably (but not yet surely) open either from 1st of January or 1st of May. If the connection opens in May, I 'll move the event 4 months later.

But if the connection opens in 1st of May, there still remains one problem. Namely, the train connection from Riga back to Tartu during the same day doesn't seem possible yet. There is, though, since October this year a daily coach line Valga station - Tartu, waiting for the arrival of the Riga-Valga train.

Our travel plan would be following (the exact train timetables and prices will be published soon):
1.1.
at 9 start from Tartu
at 11 train change in Valga
at 15 arrival in Riga
a Rail Baltica gathering in Riga
night in Riga
2.1.
at about 13.30 start from Riga
about 17.30 change to bus in Valga
about 19 back in Tartu

There are even coaches from Riga and Valga to Tallinn from everybody who for any reason won't come back to Tartu.

I'll keep you in touch!

Best wishes
_

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toivottavasti tunnelilla sillä tuottaa Englannin ja Ranskan välinenkin tunneli jo nykyisin pelkkää puhdasta voittoa.


Ei sentään. Tunnelia operoivan yhtiön tulos kylläkin kääntyi vihdoin voitolliseksi. Tunnelin investointia tuskin vielä vuosikymmeniin maksetaan sillä.

Se on sitten eri asia, kuinka tärkeää tuon hankkeen kannalta on laskea liiketaloudellista voittoa.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Ei sentään. Tunnelia operoivan yhtiön tulos kylläkin kääntyi vihdoin voitolliseksi. Tunnelin investointia tuskin vielä vuosikymmeniin maksetaan sillä.
> 
> Se on sitten eri asia, kuinka tärkeää tuon hankkeen kannalta on laskea liiketaloudellista voittoa.


Aivan, eli voittoa tavalla tai toisella. Kaikkia voittoja ei rahassa mitata. 

Ei voi muuten muuta kuin hämmästellä tätä keskustelun määrää Rail Balticasta eri maiden liikenne foorumeissa; 
Huomasin, että seuraavissa Puolalaisissa julkisen liikenteen keskusteluissa on omat rail Baltic keskustelut: 
BusForum 

Transinfo

IC rail

Infokolje 

Inforail 


Katowice

Plus Suomalaisessa taloforumissa


Jos kaikki puheet ja tekstit muutettaisiin teoiksi niin ratahan olisi valmis jo  :Laughing:  ..Toisaalta keskustelun määrä luo toivoa, että tuo Tallinna-Varsova projekti tosiaan ON valmis jossakin muodossa 2013

----------


## Max

> Huomasin, että seuraavissa Puolalaisissa julkisen liikenteen keskusteluissa on omat rail Baltic keskustelut


BusForumin linkkisi päässä keskustellaan kyllä Puolassa käytössä olevien kiskobussien määrästä. Transinfosta en linkkisi perusteella myöskään löytänyt tätä aihetta, se nyt muutenkin on paremmin uutispalvelu kuin keskustelupalsta. Inforail, joka on tuon edellisen alasivu, taitaa noista olla ainut, jossa toimittaja todella puhui tästä asiasta. Ja infokolej-linkki ohjasi päävalikkoon...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:32 ----------




> Katowice


Siis mitä ihmettä eteläpuolalaisen Jaworznon kaupungin bussiliikenteen uudella liikennöintisopimuksella on ketjun otsikon kanssa?!?!?!?

----------


## moxu

Kun puolisentoista viikkoa sitten matkasin Varsovasta Vilnaan sillä yli yhdeksän tunnin EU-junalla, karistin ainakin minä mielestäni vision, että Baltian kautta olisi nykyisiä ratoja kehittämällä mahdollista saada lento-ja laivaliikenteen kanssa kilpailukykyinen yhteys pohoisen ja keskisen Euroopan välille. Eksotiikanhakuiselle reissaajallehan tuo oli unelmakohde, mutta luulisin, että jopa Heidi Hautalan, Satu Hassin tai Sirpa Pietikäisen, Eija-Riitta Korholasta puhumattakaan, houkutteleminen edes kerran Brysselinmatkallaan saastuttavan flygarin sijasta tälle radalle lienee turha toivo.
Nykyistä rataa hyödyntäen tulisi tulokseksi sutta ja sekundaa, jotain sellaista, mihin Suomessa on kyetty esim.Turunradan peruskorjauksen kohdalla. Ikävintä olisi se, että kun lopputulos ei kuitenkaan olisi priimaa, siihen tuskin TGV-tai ICE-malleilla päästäisiin -ja vaikka niin kävisikin, ei mistään löytyisi asiakaskuntaa, kun matkustajat olisivat tottuneet puolalaiseen tai liettualaiseen lippujen hintatasoon. Todelliset nopeat junathan eivät syrjäkylillä pysähtele, enkä ainakaan minä keksi Varsovan ja Kaunasin väliltä yhtään paikkakuntaa, jossa tuollainen juna olisi tarpeen seisauttaa.

----------


## Max

> Todelliset nopeat junathan eivät syrjäkylillä pysähtele, enkä ainakaan minä keksi Varsovan ja Kaunasin väliltä yhtään paikkakuntaa, jossa tuollainen juna olisi tarpeen seisauttaa.


Onhan siellä Białystok, 295 000 asukasta.

----------


## moxu

Joo, mutta suora rata ei poikkea reitiltään niin pahasti, kuin Białystokissa poikkeaminen edellyttäisi. Siinähän taitaa mutkaa olla enemmän, kuin mitä Lahteen ajettaessa Rixussa tai Turkuun mennessä Karjaalla koukkaamisesta tulee yhteensä..?

----------


## Max

> Joo, mutta suora rata ei poikkea reitiltään niin pahasti, kuin Białystokissa poikkeaminen edellyttäisi. Siinähän taitaa mutkaa olla enemmän, kuin mitä Lahteen ajettaessa Rixussa tai Turkuun mennessä Karjaalla koukkaamisesta tulee yhteensä..?


Nykyisiä teitä pitkin Varsova - Kaunas on suorinta tietä 405 km, ja Białystokin kautta 432 km. Eroa siis 27 km, mikä ei ole mielestäni vielä hirveän paha, kun kylä on noinkin suuri. Kiitos Google Maps.

Suwałki on reitillä varmaan myös kaikissa tapauksissa. Siellä väkeä tosin on vain 70 000, mutta suomalaisesta näkökulmasta en kehtaisi ruveta haukkumaan sen kokoista kaupunkia aivan turhaksi kyläpahaseksi...  :Wink:

----------


## moxu

Suomalaisten, jotka eivät koskaan ole kehittäneet rataverkkoaan siten, että nopeat ja vähemmän nopeat junat kulkisivat eri radoilla, voi olla hankala hahmottaa tätä, mutta tosiasia on, että jos RailBaltican haluttaisiin oikeasti olevan nopea yhteys, sen linja pitäisi vetää viivottimella ilman oletusarvoisia pysähdyksiä alle kahdensadanviidenkymmenen kilometrin välein (tämä etäisyys siksi, että koska junan minimnopeus olisi 250 km/h, sitä ei kannata ruveta turhan usein jarruttelemaan). Tietenkin taajamajunat jäisivät palvelemaan hitaampaa liikennettä, mutta ne eivät saa olla samoilla radoilla nopeiden kanssa niitä hidastuttamassa.
Varsovan ja Sestokain välille mahtuisi varmasti jatkossakin matkustajajunia, jotka ajaisivat nykyistä rataa. Toivottavasti myös Liettuan puolelle. Mutta RailBaltican nopean yhteyden pitää mennä omaa rataansa mahdollisimman lujaa, vain tärkeimissä kaupungeissa tai liikennesolmuissa pysähtyen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Siis mitä ihmettä eteläpuolalaisen Jaworznon kaupungin bussiliikenteen uudella liikennöintisopimuksella on ketjun otsikon kanssa?!?!?!?


Morjesta Max,

Pakko myöntää, että artikkelit joihin linkin vie on mitä on. Pahoittelut, etten ahkeroinut tarpeeksi laittamalla linkkejä oikeisiin osoitteisiin. 

Ja lisäksi koska en osaa puolaa niin en sitten halunnut pilata originelli tekstejä linkittämällä artikkeleja google translaattorin kautta.

 Elinonnistunut laittamaan jokaisesta artikkelista/keskustelusta mutta huomasin, että noissa mainituissa puola linkeissä tosiaan on Kaunas junista juttuja ja keskusteluja-> Täyttämällä kenttään "szukaj" sanan "Rail Baltica" tai "Kaunas" alkoi löytymään Puolalaisten juttuja Projektiin liittyen.

Pahoittelen, että linkitykset eivät ole ihan yksiselitteisiä, mutta oikeaa tietoa pitäisi löytyä kun etsii noista "pää" linkeistä.

Olen koittanut tosiaan löytää kaikista eri maista jotakin fiksuja linkkejä joita seuraamalla voi saada hahmotusta, että miten missäkin maassa hommat etenee. Ja eteneehän ne todennetusti hitaasti, mutta varmasti  :Smile: ... sikäli mikäli netistä löytyy oikeaa tietoa..

----------


## LateZ

Keskustelua aiheesta käydään joka maassa, mutta se on usein kovin rönsyilevää.  Laitan tähän joka maan tilanteesta sen, millaisen käsityksen olen saanut. Suunnitelmia toki kaikissa maissa on monenlaisia, mutta mielestäni näillä lähdetään. Etenkin Puolan osuus Rail Balticasta kiinnostaisi. Mitä siellä on päätetty  tehdä ensin, vai onko liettualaisille vain lupailtu jotain?

Virossa olemassaolevan rataverkon korjausta laitetaan Rail Baltican nimiin, suurimpana kohta valmistuva Tartto-Valga. EU antaa rahaa Rail Balticaan, toki sitä kannattaa ottaa. Suurin nopeus 120 km/t koko matkalle Virossa ei välttämättä ole kovin utopistinen tavoite. Enemmän korjaukset silti alkuun palvelevat paikallisia tarpeita.

Latviassa otettiin aikalisä. Valtiolla on rankkoja vaikeuksia eikä ratoja nyt voida rakentaa eikä tehdä tasonnostoa missään. Rail Baltican reitti on sinänsä kunnossa eikä missään tarvitse erityisesti hidastella.

Liettuassa ei Latvian otettua parin vuoden aikalisän nähdä tarpeelliseksi kiinnittää erityistä huomioita Kaunasista Riikaan suuntautuviin ratoihin. Rautateitä korjataan koko ajan ja jotain pientä voi tapahtuakin. Sen sijaan normaaliraiteisen rautatien saaminen Kaunasiin on tämän hetken tavoite. Jotta homma saataisiin käyntiin vähän kevyemmin, päädyttiin ratkaisuun, jossa normaaliraiteinen rata rakennetaan nykylinjalle. Alkupään mutkat vaatisivat oikomista, mutta sitä ei ole luvassa. Normaaliraiteinen rautatie nähdään ennemuuta tavaraliikenteen ratkaisuna, mutta myös suorat junat maan entisestä (väliaikaisesta) pääkaupungista Puolaan nähdään tarpeellisiksi.

Puolalaista keskustelua en ole sattuneista kielirajoitteista johtuen seurannut. Liettualaista keskustelua seuraamalla tullut näkemys on se, että Puolassa on paljon rautateitä, joita pitäisi korjata. Liettuan rajaseudut lienevät hiukan periferiaa puolalaisittain. Kaksi vaihtoehtoa olen kuullut, rakentaa se 120 km/t rata Bialystokin kautta tai sitten suorempaa reittiä. En tunne Puolan rataverkkoa, muttei se linjaus tässä ole ongelma - olemassaolevia ratoja kuitenkin seurailtaisiin. Liettualaiset ministerit ovat painostaneet puolalaisia kollegoitaan ja joitain arvioita on saatu. 2016 taisi olla tavoitevuosi sille, että Liettuan rajalta Puolaan pääsee nykyistä nopeammalla junalla. Liettuan normaaliraiteinen osuus saattaisi olla käytössä jo 2013. Siinä sitten jää muutama vuosi aikaa totutella uuteen tilanteeseen ja alkaa haalia rahtia ja matkustajajunaliikennettä Liettuasta Puolaan. 

Erillisen suurnopeusradan rakentaminen ainoana järkevänä mahdollisuutena nopeaan liikenteeseen tunnustetaan Baltiassa. Ideoita reitistä on monia, Kaunasista Panevėysin, Riian, Pärnun kautta olisi ehkäpä järkevin. Kuitenkin jättiläishankkeen tarpeellisuutta epäillään, se on mielessä, mutta kymmenien vuosien päässä.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Puolalaista keskustelua en ole sattuneista kielirajoitteista johtuen seurannut. Liettualaista keskustelua seuraamalla tullut näkemys on se, että Puolassa on paljon rautateitä, joita pitäisi korjata. Liettuan rajaseudut lienevät hiukan periferiaa puolalaisittain. Kaksi vaihtoehtoa olen kuullut, rakentaa se 120 km/t rata Bialystokin kautta tai sitten suorempaa reittiä. En tunne Puolan rataverkkoa, muttei se linjaus tässä ole ongelma - olemassaolevia ratoja kuitenkin seurailtaisiin. Liettualaiset ministerit ovat painostaneet puolalaisia kollegoitaan ja joitain arvioita on saatu. 2016 taisi olla tavoitevuosi sille, että Liettuan rajalta Puolaan pääsee nykyistä nopeammalla junalla. Liettuan normaaliraiteinen osuus saattaisi olla käytössä jo 2013. Siinä sitten jää muutama vuosi aikaa totutella uuteen tilanteeseen ja alkaa haalia rahtia ja matkustajajunaliikennettä Liettuasta Puolaan.


Minun mielestä Puolassa projekti etenee kuten tässä artikkelissa mainittu reittiä -> Białystok - Elk - Olecko - Suwalki - Trakiszki . Wanha linjaus on ollut Białystok - Sokółka - Augustow - Suwalki - Trakiszki joka EI tullut käyttöön. 

Omasta mielestäni tuo Augustow reitti olisi ollut parempi kun on Augustow sisävesireisteilyjen risteyskohdassa ja linjaus on suorempi. Ihan selkeästi Augustovista lähtee pohjoinen-etelä suunnassa teitäkin joten luonnonraiskaus olisi jäänyt suhteellisen vähäiseksi. Aikamoista vääntöä tuosta linjauksesta taitaa olla puolassa, kuten tässä keskustelussa on käyty läpi




> Tervehdys,
> 
> Tietääkö joku miten tämä suunnittelutoimisto Pöyryn Puolan rail baltic projekti etenee ja mikä on sen status? Linkin artikkeleihin on merkitty, että kartoitus& suunnittelu projektin kesto on 24 kk ja on alkanut ~1.1.2009 eli ajallisesti on pian puoliväli.
> 
> ..Toisaalta projekteihin tulee aina vähän ylioptimistiset aikataulutukset alussa eli tietääkö joku että onko projekti vielä alkuperäisessä aikataulussa? 
> 
> http://www.poyry.com/sijoittajat/inv...x_1278962.html
> 
> http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/de/...EUR_10_MILLION
> ...


Ja suunnittelut -jollakin tasolla- etenevät myös. Ja kyllä näissä puolalaisten keskusteluissa ihan selkeää optimismia on löydettävissä rivienvälistä. 

Täältä löytyi muuten erittäin paljon osumia Puolalaisille aihettä käsitteleville artikkeleille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:13 ----------

Hmm.. Nyt valkeni, miksi linjausta ei haluta tehdä suorana-> Vanha olemassa oleva verkko joka ei ole nuolisuora  rautatielinja  hyödyntää enemmän Puolalaisia? -> Voivat hummata enemmän EU rahaa ja modernisoida isomman pätkän rautatietä tuolla Augustown kiertävällä linjauksella? ...Sama kun Liettuassa tehtäisiin radan linjaus Vilnan kautta?? ..Ja eipä kai tuo juna jos menisi koukaten pysähtyisi pikkukylien kohdalla kuitenkaan Elk yms?

----------


## Max

> Minun mielestä Puolassa projekti etenee kuten tässä artikkelissa mainittu reittiä -> Białystok - Elk - Olecko - Suwalki - Trakiszki . Wanha linjaus on ollut Białystok - Sokółka - Augustow - Suwalki - Trakiszki joka EI tullut käyttöön. 
> 
> Omasta mielestäni tuo Augustow reitti olisi ollut parempi kun on Augustow sisävesireisteilyjen risteyskohdassa ja linjaus on suorempi. Ihan selkeästi Augustovista lähtee pohjoinen-etelä suunnassa teitäkin joten luonnonraiskaus olisi jäänyt suhteellisen vähäiseksi. Aikamoista vääntöä tuosta linjauksesta taitaa olla puolassa, kuten tässä keskustelussa on käyty läpi.


Augustów taitaa olla saanut aika lailla tarpeekseen Baltian transitliikenteestä. Sen keskustan läpi ajetaan jokapäiväistä katkeamatonta rekkarallia ja niinpä 30 000 asukkaan kaupungissa on vuosittain joitakin kymmeniä kuolemia, kun jalankulkijat jäävät alle. Kaupungille on suunniteltu ja kai jo kerran aloitettukin ohikulkutien rakentaminen, mutta "valitettavasti" sen lähiympäristöt ovat maailmanluokan lintusoita. Puola tuomittiin jopa johonkin rangaistuksiin EU-tuomioistuimessa tästä asiasta.

Onhan tuo Ełk kuitenkin merkittävästi suurempi kylä, vaikkei ehkä saman luokan turistikohde kuin Augustów.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Augustów taitaa olla saanut aika lailla tarpeekseen Baltian transitliikenteestä. Sen keskustan läpi ajetaan jokapäiväistä katkeamatonta rekkarallia ja niinpä 30 000 asukkaan kaupungissa on vuosittain joitakin kymmeniä kuolemia, kun jalankulkijat jäävät alle. Kaupungille on suunniteltu ja kai jo kerran aloitettukin ohikulkutien rakentaminen, mutta "valitettavasti" sen lähiympäristöt ovat maailmanluokan lintusoita. Puola tuomittiin jopa johonkin rangaistuksiin EU-tuomioistuimessa tästä asiasta.
> 
> Onhan tuo Ełk kuitenkin merkittävästi suurempi kylä, vaikkei ehkä saman luokan turistikohde kuin Augustów.


Hmm.. Eikös nuo sinun rekka transit liikenne perustelut voi kääntää niinkinpäin, että jos junaliikennettä kehitettäisiin Augustowin alueella niin saataisiin vähennettyä saastuttavampaa rekkaliikennettä _-ympäristöarvoiltaan merkittävällä alueella-_ ja _-josta on syntynyt onnettomuuksia-_ 

..Koska Augustown kaupungin läpi on jo olemassa oleva raide jolloin ei tarvitsisi rakentaa rekkaliikennettä varten kehätietä..?

Jotenkin tuntuu erikoiselta, että juna liikenteen pitää Augustow kierää ts. matka on hitaampi ja samaan aikaan rekat saa ajaa suorinta reittiä luonnonsuojelualueen läpi Augustow alueella jossa ON olemassa oleva raideväylä pohjois-etelä akselilla.

Jos rekat tuottavat ongelmia Augustowssa niin saisivat kiertää Elkin kautta, junat tulisi mennä suoraan jotta on edes teoriassa kilpailukykyinen esim. bussien kanssa.

...Löysin muuten Puolan "VR":n eli PLK:n sivuilta Rail Baltica artikkelin jossa oli perusteluja miksi linjaus tulisi kulkea Elkin kautta.
Näyttäisi olevan nuo "tukee maan muuta liikennettä" yms. perustelut enemmän Puolan oman infran tukemiseen, eikä liity Baltian maiden inregroimiseen suoralla raidelinjalla.

Jotenkin tuntuu vahvasti siltä, että Puola haluaa vain maksimoida EU rahoilla remontoitavan radan määrän, siten että se heitä eniten hyödyttää.

PLK artikkeli käännettynä

Aiheeseen liittyvää escyclopedia uutisointia

----------


## TimppaTT

> Puolalaista keskustelua en ole sattuneista kielirajoitteista johtuen seurannut. Liettualaista keskustelua seuraamalla tullut näkemys on se, että Puolassa on paljon rautateitä, joita pitäisi korjata. Liettuan rajaseudut lienevät hiukan periferiaa puolalaisittain. Kaksi vaihtoehtoa olen kuullut, rakentaa se 120 km/t rata Bialystokin kautta tai sitten suorempaa reittiä. En tunne Puolan rataverkkoa, muttei se linjaus tässä ole ongelma - olemassaolevia ratoja kuitenkin seurailtaisiin. Liettualaiset ministerit ovat painostaneet puolalaisia kollegoitaan ja joitain arvioita on saatu. 2016 taisi olla tavoitevuosi sille, että Liettuan rajalta Puolaan pääsee nykyistä nopeammalla junalla. Liettuan normaaliraiteinen osuus saattaisi olla käytössä jo 2013. Siinä sitten jää muutama vuosi aikaa totutella uuteen tilanteeseen ja alkaa haalia rahtia ja matkustajajunaliikennettä Liettuasta Puolaan.


Hei,

Sattumien summasta surffailin netissä ja katsoin mitä tuloksia tulee Googlehaulla kun lisää "lisätty vuorokauden aikana" Rail Baltica sanalle.

Tuloksista päätellen voi havaita, että Puolassa juurikin tällähetkellä väännetään kättä/päättäjät ovat kokoontuneet päättämään modernisoidaanko Elk vai Augustow suunnan raiteita Rail Baltica käyttöön.

 Poltranny

Skyscaper city/Rail investments

Skyscaper city/Warsaw - Białystok - Trakiszki

103

Elk24

KPinfo

Rail baltica meille!

Henk. koht. pidän peukkuja Augustowlle. Rahti modernisaatio rahat voi hakea sitten Elkin suuntaan EU:n koheesiorahastoista

----------


## Max

> Hmm.. Eikös nuo sinun rekka transit liikenne perustelut voi kääntää niinkinpäin, että jos junaliikennettä kehitettäisiin Augustowin alueella niin saataisiin vähennettyä saastuttavampaa rekkaliikennettä _-ympäristöarvoiltaan merkittävällä alueella-_ ja _-josta on syntynyt onnettomuuksia-_


Oma vaikutelmani on, että Augustówissa taidetaan kaiken kaikkiaan toivoa liikenteen missä muodossa tahansa siirtyvän ihan muualle. He saisivat sitten keskittyä olemaan idyllinen järviturismikohde kaikessa rauhassa.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Puolan näkökulmasta tämä Baltian suunta on aika marginaalinen tai ainakin se halutaan Puolassa nähdä sellaiseksi. Matka Varsovasta Liettuan rajalle on lähes harvaanasutuinta seutua koko maassa ja siksi siellä aika monet vastustavat koko Rail Balticia. Toivoisivat ennemminkin rakennerahoja alueille, joissa asukkaita on moninkertaisesti, ja Saksan-yhteyksiin.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Oma vaikutelmani on, että Augustówissa taidetaan kaiken kaikkiaan toivoa liikenteen missä muodossa tahansa siirtyvän ihan muualle. He saisivat sitten keskittyä olemaan idyllinen järviturismikohde kaikessa rauhassa.
> 
> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Puolan näkökulmasta tämä Baltian suunta on aika marginaalinen tai ainakin se halutaan Puolassa nähdä sellaiseksi. Matka Varsovasta Liettuan rajalle on lähes harvaanasutuinta seutua koko maassa ja siksi siellä aika monet vastustavat koko Rail Balticia. Toivoisivat ennemminkin rakennerahoja alueille, joissa asukkaita on moninkertaisesti, ja Saksan-yhteyksiin.


Niin olet ihan oikeassa, että kumipyörä liikenne on ollut paikallisille Augustowin asukkaille suorastaan traaginen
 ainakin uutisoinnin mukaan tänävuonna kuollut jo 8 ihmistä rekkarallissa. 

Samaan hengenvetoon kuitenkin pitää  kysyä, että voiko kumipyöräliikennettä ja rautapyöräliikennettä rinnastaa keskenään? 

Mielestäni Elk:in kunnan isät ovat heränneet tähän juna asiaan ja ovat ymmärtäneet, että junaliikenne on turvallisempaa ja sitä kannattaa suorastaan haalia oman pitäjän alueelle.

Samaan aikaan Augustowin kunnanisät ovat saaneet negatiivisia kokemuksia ja palautetta asukkailta kumipyörä liikenteestä.

Faktahan on, että vaikka linjauksessa puhutaan n. 20 km erosta niin jos Augustowlaiset haluavat maksimoida kumipyöräliikenteen vähenemisen niin heidän suorastaan pitäisi RUKOILLA tuota heidän paikallisen junareitin modernisointia. Junareitin saaminen ihan missä päin maailmaa tahansa on vain positiivinen asia. -> Erityisesti alueilla jossa on äärimmäisen paljon kumipyöräliikennettä (raideliikenne syö kumipyörä liikenteen rahtimääriä).

Eli kulkee juna kaupungin kautta tai ei niin kumipyöräliikenne tulee jatkossakin kulkemaan Augustown läpi. Nyt on ainoa hetki vain vaikuttaa kumipyöräliikenteen määrään.

-> Ja, jos, ja kun Augustown läpi kulkeva, jo olemassa oleva junareitti modernisoitaisiin 2 raiteiseksi, sähköistettäisiin ja muutenkin tehtäisiin "kerralla hyvä" tuleviakin tarpeita varten olisi ympäristövaikutus vain kertaluontoinen ja vaikuttaisi varmasti vähentävästi kumipyöräliikenteen määrään.

--> Kun juna-infra olisi hyvässä kunnossa voitaisiin esim. lainsäädännöllä ja fyysisillä esteillä asettaa siten, että rekkaliikenne ei ole sallittua alueen läpi. 

---> Jäljellä olevat kuljetukset joita ei ole saatu pakotettua kumipyöriltä rautapyörille voitaisiin pakottaa Elkin kautta-> Täten Elkin kunnan isät saisivat paljon kaipaamaansa transit liikennettä alueelleen--> Josta seuraa se, että he alkaisivat kuumeisesti etsimään keinoja miten pakottaa kuljetukset kumipyöriltä heidän alueella oleville rautapyörille  :Smile: 

Ja mitä tulee ympäristöön ja sen suojeluun niin eko-ystävällisen junakuljetuksen päästöt ovat aivan varmasti vähäisemmät kun esim. lakkaamattoman, jonomaisen rekkaliikenteen luonnonsuojelualueen läpi.


Ja totta kai Elkin kunnan ihmiset tai ihmiset noin ylipäätänsä puhuvat "ympäristöarvoista" aina poliittisina työkaluina.

..Vähän samaa asiaa, kun että miten ydinvoima on muuttanut muotoaan ympäristö ihmisten parissa eko-epäystävällisestä eko-ystävälliseen.

Enkä käy tosiaankaan sitä väittämään, etteikö Elkin suunnan raideliikennettä tulisi kehittää myös-> Aivan kuten Liettuassa ja Latviassa on menossa projekteja Itä-Länsi liikenteen kehittämiseksi.

Ainoa vain, että Rail Baltica ja Elkin suunnan kehitys on mielestäni täysin erillisiä projekteja.

Onhan Rail Baltican nimikin BALTICA ei rail ELK tai vastaavaa. PLUS on siihen varmasti ollut aikoinaan erittäin painavat syyt, että VIA Baltica kumipyörä liikenne on linjattu Augustow läpi eli samat argumetit varmasti pätevät myös niin Via kuin Rail Balticassa. 

...Tai voidaan jopa sanoa, että on siihen varmasti ollut painavat syyt, että junarata on ylipäätänsä rakennettu Augustown läpi aikanaan.

-> Väitän, että modernisoitu raide on jopa hyödyllisempi asia Augustowlle kun esim. kehätien rakentaminne (se joka keskeytettiin) olisi ollut.

Eli noin minä asiat ajattelen, voi olla että olen täysin väärässä. Tällä hetkellä koen, että Elkin linjaus tulee voittamaan -mikä ei ole kokonaisvaltaisesti se paras linjaus-

Ja jos oikein muistan niin Natura 2000 alueilla saa suorittaa rakennustöitä tietyin ehdoin.

MUTTA oli linjaus niin tai näin niin toivottavasti saavat asiat päätökseen jotta työt voi alkaa koko Rail Baltica projekti lähtee aukeamaan, kun työt Puolan suunnassa alkaa. 

..Ja oli linjaus kumpi tahansa niin ennustan, että poisjäänyttä linjaa tullaan kuitenkin kehittämään erillisenä EU:n rahoittamana projektina kuten Latviassa ja Liettuassakin tapahtuu parasta aikaa (Kaunaksen tunneli, molempien maiden itä-länsi raide infran kehitys, sähköistysprojektit)

----------


## TimppaTT

Löysin muuten kuvia Flickeristä Augustowin junareitistä ja asemasta

Ja google booksista löytyi kuvaus mikä nykyinen merkitys junilla on alueelle.

Ja ompa Augustosta omat kotisivutkin ja kirjoitus wikipediassa

----------


## LateZ

On ehkä hyvä ymmärtää, miksi kansainvälinen junaliikenne on ajautunut Puolassa ja Liettuassa mutkaisille ja hitaille syrjäradoille. Varsova-Bialystok on toki looginen reitti Puolasta Baltiaan mentäessä. Bialystokista tsaarin aikaan rakennettu suora päärata jatkuu Valko-Venäjän Grodnoon ja sieltä edelleen Vilnaan. Tuo pätkä Valko-Venäjällä aiheutti omat ongelmasa ja rata on käytännössä poikki Liettuan ja Valko-Venäjän rajalla.

Nykyinen reitti rajan yli ei ollut neuvostoaikaan käytössä eikä kai kiskotettukaan. Puolalainen syrjäinen rautatie vain sattui menemään lähellä liettualaista syrjärataa jolloin yhdysradan rakentaminen juuri tuota kautta oli helpointa Neuvostoliiton hajoamisen suljettua rajoja.

Nyt suunniteltava Rail Baltican reitti ei ole missään mielessä erityisen hyvä. Jos Valko-Venäjä liittyisi EU:hun vaikkapa ensi vuoden alusta, linjaus muutettaisiin varmasti kulkemaan vanhaa päärataa ja normaaliraiteinen raide tuotaisiin suoraan Bialystokista Vilnaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Nykyinen reitti rajan yli ei ollut neuvostoaikaan käytössä eikä kai kiskotettukaan. Puolalainen syrjäinen rautatie vain sattui menemään lähellä liettualaista syrjärataa jolloin yhdysradan rakentaminen juuri tuota kautta oli helpointa Neuvostoliiton hajoamisen suljettua rajoja.


Muistelisin, että yhteys avattiin jo heti vuonna 1992 ja se oli todellakin uudisrakennus rajan yli. Vanha päärata ei kuitenkaan jäänyt pois käytöstä heti samassa yhteydessä, vaan siitä kulki joitakin junia mielestäni aina vuosituhannen vaihteeseen asti. Edelleen jotkut matkaoppaat sössöttävät Valko-Venäjän kautta kulkevista Vilna-Varsova-junista. Ilmeisesti vanhaa tietoa kopioidaan sellaisenaan uusiin oppaisiin ilman todellista asioiden selvittämistä.

----------


## TimppaTT

Morjesta,

Hyviä uutisia tuolta Facebook kommuunista! Tallinna Riika Juna alkaa pyörimään (ainakin kertaluontoisesti)

*KUKA HALUAA OLLA MUKANA HISTORIALLISELLA REISSULLA??*

_
Aihe: We did it!!!

Tere and Sveiki everybody!

Margus Kehva phoned me today and told that the negotiations have succeeded as we wished: there will be a train connection from Tartu (and Tallinn) to Riga with only 9 minutes change in Valga from 1st of January!

This means a train expedition event for us!

Our travel timetable will be:

1.1.
10.00 start from Tartu
11.33 - 11.42 train change in Valga
15.03 arrival in Riga
a Rail Baltica gathering in Riga
night in Riga
2.1.
at about 12.30 start from Riga
about 17.30 change to bus in Valga
about 19 back in Tartu

I'll make it an event for this group, so we'll see how many people are coming!

Now we need:
- more travellers inside and outside Facebook: your friends and relatives
- groups in Orkut, http://www.facebook.com/l/1e4d1;draugiem.lv, CouchSurfing, Hospitality Club...
- own web page
- ticket price information
- accommodation in Tartu (2 nights) and Riga (1 night). Could somebody make it a Couch Surfing/Hospitality Club event? That would be a great help.

We'll also need to know how many of us want to start from Tallinn with the 6.40 morning train, so, those people need accommodation not in Tartu but Tallinn.

Everybody in Tartu: let's have a gathering soon!

happily
Facebook porukka_

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

*The feasibility study of a rail tunnel between Tallinn and Helsinki could start next October, reports LETA*


Juuri julkaistu nettijuttu Muuga -Helsinki junatunneliin liittyen

_The feasibility study The analysis of a problem to determine if it can be solved effectively. The operational (will it work?), economical (costs and benefits) and technical (can it be built?) aspects are part of the study. Results of the study determine whether the solution should be implemented.
..... Click the link for more information. of a rail tunnel between Tallinn and Helsinki could start next October, reports LETA. The necessary support from Europe has to be received since the finances promised for the project by Helsinki and Tallinn won't be sufficient, say Merle merle

a pattern of coat color pigmentation with dark, irregular blotches on a lighter background. Seen in some Collies and Welsh corgis. In shorthaired dogs, e.g. Great Danes and Dachshunds, the similar pattern is called dapple.  Krigul, head of Euregio, a company involved in the project. "The first thing we want is to get money from the EU program to conduct the study and the first study could be complete in two years," she said. Only then can the first conclusions be drawn on whether there is any point in planning the tunnel at all. Krigul said that launching a train ferry


    Main article: Merchant ship

A train ferry is a ship designed to carry railway vehicles. Typically, one level of the ship is fitted with railway tracks, and the vessel has a door at the front and/or rear to give access to the wharves.  between the two cities has also been discussed but a tunnel would be more effective due to winter conditions. The Estonian side location for the tunnel start has been selected, in Muuga. In Helsinki several versions are being considered._

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> *KUKA HALUAA OLLA MUKANA HISTORIALLISELLA REISSULLA??*_
> Our travel timetable will be:
> 1.1.
> 10.00 start from Tartu
> 11.33 - 11.42 train change in Valga
> 15.03 arrival in Riga
> a Rail Baltica gathering in Riga
> night in Riga
> 2.1.
> ...


Mitenkäs tämä matka mahtoi sujua? Kysyn tässä, kun en itse ikävä kyllä päässyt paikalle.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mitenkäs tämä matka mahtoi sujua? Kysyn tässä, kun en itse ikävä kyllä päässyt paikalle.


Itsekkään en tuolle reissulle ehtinyt, mutta Tallinna- Riika reitti on auki ja junanvaihto toimii.

Sivuilla http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...320660&page=35 vastauksessa  #699 joku raportoi uutta junayheyttä/ 2010 alusta tekemäänsä junamatkailuaan Tallinnasta Vilnaan.

Topiikista käy ilmi junanumerot (mahtaako vaihtua useastikin?) ja muut aikataulu asiat.

http://www.pallontallaajat.net/pt2/k....msg258352#new

----------


## TimppaTT

Mistä meneillään olevasta suunnittelun kilpailutuksesta on tällähetkellä kyse?

Minkäs suunnittelun tuo Pöyry sitten on voittanut männävuonna? (ks aikaisempia viestejä)

----------


## TimppaTT

Puolassa on tehty sopimus Warsaw - Bialystok E 75 välin modernisaation esisuunnittelun suunnittelusta.


http://translate.google.fi/translate...admore%3D12659

..Tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että Rail Baltica edenny taas askeleen eteenpäin paperilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Viestissä 59 kaipailemani matkakertomus Tallinna - Riika -matkasta uudenvuodenpäivänä näyttää julkaistun Tekniikan Maailma -lehdessä, joka ilmestyi eilen 3.3. Toimittaja kertoo kolmen sivun jutussa, että ensimmäisellä Tallinna - Riika -junamatkalla oli mukana parikymmentä rautatie- ja Baltia-harrastajaa. Otsikkona on: Hitaasti matkustamisen taito. Toimittaja neuvoo, miten Tallinnasta voi matkustaa junalla kahdessa päivässä Varsovaan. :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

> Viestissä 59 kaipailemani matkakertomus Tallinna - Riika -matkasta uudenvuodenpäivänä näyttää julkaistun Tekniikan Maailma -lehdessä, joka ilmestyi eilen 3.3. Toimittaja kertoo kolmen sivun jutussa, että ensimmäisellä Tallinna - Riika -junamatkalla oli mukana parikymmentä rautatie- ja Baltia-harrastajaa. Otsikkona on: Hitaasti matkustamisen taito. Toimittaja neuvoo, miten Tallinnasta voi matkustaa junalla kahdessa päivässä Varsovaan.


Tämän artikkelin saa näköjään ostettua // luettua netissäkin



http://www.tekniikanmaailma.fi/arkisto/lehtiarkisto

*Hae vanhoja numeroita*

-> Lehtiarkisto vuosi 2010 // 5 numero

Junalla Baltiassa:
Hitaasti matkustamisen taito 	s. 64

ja ei muuta kuin painaa Ostoskärryä

----------


## TimppaTT

Nyt viisaat tutkijat ovat päätyneet ihan samaan mitä maallikko ihminenkin on ajatellut: Molempi parempi, ja vaihtoehdot muutenkin matkustamisessa on vain hyvä asia.

*Tutkijat: Tunneli Suomen ja Viron välillä toisi huoltovarmuutta 22.04.2010*
http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2010/04/t...a_1626117.html




> Suomen ja Viron välisen tunnelin kustannukset voisi arvioida uudelleen, todetaan Turun yliopiston, Lappeenrannan teknillisen korkeakoulun, Merikotka-tutkimuskeskuksen ja Viron Meriakatemian laajassa tutkimuksessa.
> 
> Viime vuonna alkaneen tutkimuksen tavoitteena on hakea ratkaisuja huoltovarmuuden turvaamiseksi kriisitilanteissa. Vielä kesken olevan tutkimuksen rahoittajina ovat Euroopan unioni, Viron Meriakatemia, Huoltovarmuuskeskus ja Varsinais-Suomen liitto.
> 
> Tutkimus painottuu meri- ja maakuljetusten tehostamiseen normaalitilanteessa, mutta myös kriisien yllättäessä.
> 
> Raportissa otetaan kantaa Suomen ja Viron välisen tunnelin mahdolliseen rakentamiseen. Tutkijoiden mukaan tunneli ei missään mielessä ole kustannustehokas ratkaisu normaalitilanteessa, mutta kriisien yllättäessä se maksaisi itseään takaisin. Samalla se myös lisäisi huoltovarmuutta.
> 
> Arvioiden mukaan tunnelin rakentaminen maksaisi 6-7 miljardia euroa. Se nopeuttaisi maantie- ja rautatieliikennettä Suomen ja esimerkiksi Saksan välillä kymmenillä tunneilla.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt viisaat tutkijat ovat päätyneet ihan samaan mitä maallikko ihminenkin on ajatellut: Molempi parempi, ja vaihtoehdot muutenkin matkustamisessa on vain hyvä asia.


Hieman ihmetyttää varmuus siitä, ettei tunneli ole normaalioloissa missään tapauksessa kannattava. Tosin kustannusarviokin on 23 -kertainen siihen, mitä tähän mennessä on esitetty. Vai onko ajateltu, että tunnelissa on myös kumipyöräliikennettä, kun hinta nousee 7 miljardiin.

Antero

----------


## TimppaTT

> Hieman ihmetyttää varmuus siitä, ettei tunneli ole normaalioloissa missään tapauksessa kannattava. Tosin kustannusarviokin on 23 -kertainen siihen, mitä tähän mennessä on esitetty. Vai onko ajateltu, että tunnelissa on myös kumipyöräliikennettä, kun hinta nousee 7 miljardiin.


Muista en tiedä, mutta minusta on vähän huono toimintastrategia koska:
1.) logistiikka toimii meriliikenne monopolin varassa
&
2.)nopea liikennöinti ilmaliikenne monopolilla.

-> Pois sulkien Pietari-Helsinki nopea juna.

----------


## Count

> 1.) logistiikka toimii meriliikenne monopolin varassa


Mikä ihmeen meriliikennemonopoli?!

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mikä ihmeen meriliikennemonopoli?!


Ah.. Käytin väärää termiä.. 

Eli olemme sidottu käyttämään vain olemassaolevia käytännöllisiä kulkutapoja eli meri ja lentoliikennettä.

----------


## TimppaTT

EU official: launch of Tallinn-Warsaw train in nearest future is realistic
Pavel Telicka, EU official who coordinates the Rail Baltica project in the EU, said this week in Tallinn that it was realistic to launch the Tallinn-Warsaw passenger rail line in the nearest few years.

Estonian economy minister Juhan Parts who met with Teplicka today added that Estonia would allocate 1.3 billion kroons for the project which includes EU aid. "However, this requires good cooperation and willingness from all three Baltic states and the European Commission," said Parts.

The Estonian government 's position is that it is necessary to launch passenger train service on the existing rail infrastructure in the next few years. "Equally important is to ensure that it is possible to travel to Warsaw reasonably quickly by rail," said Parts, addign that this required joint initiative to overcome bureucracy and technical obstacles.

Rail Baltica project will be discussed in June in the conference of pan-European transport networks.

In April the Baltic states launched a feasibility study for Rail Baltica corridor to find out if construction of a new 1435 mm gauge European standard railway line is feasible and what would be the costs and benefits for the countries concerned.

Based on the results of the study, Latvia Lithuania and Estonia will make the decision when the new EU standard railway line can be developed.

The contract to carry out the feasibility study was won by UK firm AECOM. The study is to be completed in early 2011.

Rail Baltica feasibility study is included in Trans-European Transport Network 2007-2013 multiannual programme approved by European Commission. Within the programme, the project has been assigned Community funding of 50% of the total project costs. The national funding of 50% is provided from state budget resources of each country concerned. The total cost of the feasibility study amounts to EUR 396,000.

http://www.balticbusinessnews.com/ar...e_is_realistic

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:35 ----------

Kukaan ei muuten ole vielä kommentoinut tätä Rail Baltican rakentamisen aloitusta Liettuassa, etokai nimisessä paikassa-->
*
Rail Baltica - the way the development of Lithuania 2010-05-12 7:57:00*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...oju_Litwy_.htm

Tässä tämä rata reitti jonka rakennus aloitettu *Kaunas -  Marijampole -  etokai- Mockava*


Minun mielestä hyvä juttu, että rakennustyöt on vihdoin aloitettu! Työt ennustetaan valmistuvan 2013  :Smile: 

EDIT: Mitäs siellä Sestokai-Mariampolessa oikein rakennetaan.. Tämän kartan mukaan .ko alueella on jo olemassa rautatie rata http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif

----------


## lamarjam

Vähän nipotusta:
Vaikka kaikki varmaan osaavatkin englantia, niin voisihan nuo lainaukset kääntää suomeksikin, varsinkin jos englanti on google-kääntäjän epäselvää ja virheellistä kieltä (vaikka tässä nyt ei ollutkaan)...

----------


## TEP70

> EDIT: Mitäs siellä Sestokai-Mariampolessa oikein rakennetaan.. Tämän kartan mukaan .ko alueella on jo olemassa rautatie rata http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif


On tämän jutun perusteella vielä aika epäselvää, mitä siellä todellakin ollaan rakentamassa. Jos puhutaan, että 1435 mm:n rata tehdään olemassa olevalle ratapenkereelle, ongelmia tulee Kazlu Rudan jälkeen, sillä siellä Sestokaista tuleva ratalinja yhtyy Kaliningradin kaksiraiteiseen päärataan, mitä ei kyllä taatusti olla muuttamassa 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle. Luulen, että tämän jutun kirjoittaja ei tunne asiaa kovin tarkkaan. 1435 mm:n radan rakentaminen nykyiselle ratapenkereelle tuntuu muutenkin varsin oudolta, sillä nykyinen linjaus on varsin mutkainen. Taisipa siellä olla jopa yksi tasoristeys Via Baltica -nimisen pikkutien kanssa.  :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

> Vähän nipotusta:
> Vaikka kaikki varmaan osaavatkin englantia, niin voisihan nuo lainaukset kääntää suomeksikin, varsinkin jos englanti on google-kääntäjän epäselvää ja virheellistä kieltä (vaikka tässä nyt ei ollutkaan)...


No, niistä käännöksistä tulee vieläkin sekavampia jos suomea käyttää. Tuo käännös systeemi on enemmän tai vähemmän open source ja latvia, liettua, puola on häiritsevää, täysin älytöntä siansaksaa.

Englantia, kun ei kukaan osaa täydellisesti, niin ei nuo käännös kukkasetkaan häiritse niin kovasti. 

HUOM kielipari käännöksen saa säädettyä eli saa valittua suomen, myös artikkelin lyku alkuperäisenä on mahdollista.

Jumalalle kiitos tästä nykyajan tekniikasta, kun voi seurata ja keskustella ihmisten kanssa yhteisistä mielenkiinnon aiheista :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Englantia, kun ei kukaan osaa täydellisesti, niin ei nuo käännös kukkasetkaan häiritse niin kovasti.


Jotkut meistä osaavat sitä kuitenkin ihan riittävän hyvin nähdäkseen, että automaattikääntäjät tekevät sekavia ja asiavirheellisiä käännöksiä. Ne kun eivät ymmärrä kontekstista mitään. Tiedon perustaminen automaattikäännöksiin on hyvin vaarallista.

Englanti ei myöskään ole vaikea kieli. Sitä on täysin mahdollista osata erinomaisesti.

----------


## TimppaTT

Nyt löytyi tästä rail baltican aloitetusta rakennustyöstä artikkeli jossa mukana oikein kuviakin:

*
Sestokai began the Rail Baltica construction (photos) 2010-05-10*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...a-statybos.htm

Toisessa artikkelissa on video:
*2010  May 15, Saturday "Rail Baltica" is given a second start*
_
 16 million.  Lithuania and Poland sujungsiančiam railway "Rail Baltica" lit green light - begin construction_
http://translate.google.fi/translate...08341273473629

Jos foorumilla on joku Liettuan osaaja niin voisiko vahvistaa kääntäjän tekstit  :Wink: 

On nämä käännökset aina tyhjää parempia.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Kappas vaan, en huomannutkaan, että tämä uutinen oli noteerattu tässäkin ketjussa.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Kappas vaan, en huomannutkaan, että tämä uutinen oli noteerattu tässäkin ketjussa.


Missäs muualla se on noteerattu?

Itse seuraan seuraavia suomifoorumeita:
http://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=828&start=30

http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.php/topic,78.0.html

Eikä oikeen muita vastaan ole tullut jossa mainittaisiin mitään rail balticasta..

Löytyi muuten taas yksi artikkeli lisää:
*
"Rail Baltica": Home Added May 12.2010*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ws%2Fn523.html

Mitkä ovat muuten syyt, juuri tälle ratareitille *Kaunas - Marijampole - etokai- Mockava*

*Mockava, asukasluku 92*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...wiki%2FMockava

*
Kaunas, Asukasluku 352 279*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...Fwiki%2FKaunas

*Sestokai, asukasluku 755* 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...25C5%25A1tokai

*Marijampole asukasluku 46 692*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marijampol%C4%97

Ihme säkkyrää vetää tuo rata, eikö olisi kertakaikkiaan selkeämpää vetää Kaunas - Mariampole-Suvalki linja?

*Kaunas -  Marijampole -  etokai- Mockava*

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif

Mitkä on Mockavan ja Sestokain linjauksen syyt????????? Siis muu, kuin että siellä näyttää menevän googlemapsin mukaan joku vanha, jo valmiiksi oleva rata

Mockava, liettua- trakiszki, puola näyttää olevan raja-asemat vanhassa radassa

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tuota HelTal-tunneliketjua tarkoitin...

----------


## moxu

> On tämän jutun perusteella vielä aika epäselvää, mitä siellä todellakin ollaan rakentamassa. Jos puhutaan, että 1435 mm:n rata tehdään olemassa olevalle ratapenkereelle, ongelmia tulee Kazlu Rudan jälkeen, sillä siellä Sestokaista tuleva ratalinja yhtyy Kaliningradin kaksiraiteiseen päärataan, mitä ei kyllä taatusti olla muuttamassa 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle. Luulen, että tämän jutun kirjoittaja ei tunne asiaa kovin tarkkaan. 1435 mm:n radan rakentaminen nykyiselle ratapenkereelle tuntuu muutenkin varsin oudolta, sillä nykyinen linjaus on varsin mutkainen. Taisipa siellä olla jopa yksi tasoristeys Via Baltica -nimisen pikkutien kanssa.


Ehkäpä Kaunasin ja Kazlu Rudan välinen osuus on tarkoitus säätää sellaiseksi, että siinä on Tornion-Haparandan tapaan kiskot limittäin samalla ratapenkalla. En todellakaan tiedä...
Mutta tuon matkan viime vuoden marraskuussa ajaneena voin vakuutta, että tehdään siellä mitä tahansa, muutos on parempaan suuntaan. Ehkäpä ajatuksena on, että puolalainen taajamajuna tai vaikka PKP:n pospieszny voisi hoitaa linjaa hieman nykyistä pohjoisemmas, kun liettualainen kalusto kuitenkin on mitä on...

----------


## LateZ

> Ehkäpä Kaunasin ja Kazlu Rudan välinen osuus on tarkoitus säätää sellaiseksi, että siinä on Tornion-Haparandan tapaan kiskot limittäin samalla ratapenkalla.


1435 mm raideleveyden rautatien Marijampolė - Kazlų Rūda - Kaunas suunnittelusta pyydettiin tarjouksia heinäkuussa. Tässä tarjouspyyntö https://pirkimai.eviesiejipirkimai.l...7254&LID=24579

Lähtökohtana on rakentaa uudella raideleveydellä rautatie olemassaolevalle linjalle. Rahan säästöön ja hankkeen nopeuttamiseen auttaa tässä ennenmuuta se, että tavoitteena on pysyä rautatien alueella eikä niin juututa monimutkaiseen maiden lunastamiseen. Pääsääntöisesti tavoiteltu nopeus on 120 km/t matkustajajunille ja 80 tavarajunille. Akselipaino on 22,5 tonnia. Pääosin on tarkoitus rakentaa uusi raide uudelle penkereelle nykyisen viereen, mutta tarvittaessa (ei tilaa) nelikiskoratkaisu sallitaan.

----------


## moxu

Rail Baltica-hankkeen (siis nopean matkustajajunayhteyden) kehittämisen kannalta tämä ei ehkä kuitenkaan liene paras mahdollinen ratkaisu. Bialystokin ja Kaunasin välille pitäisi saada nopea raide, joka Liettuan puolella olisi parempi sinne perunapellon laitaan rakentaa ihan uutena ratana, kuin tätä vanhaa rauniota kunnostaen...
Mutta hyvä, jos ovat saamassa aikaan edes jonkinlaisen ratkaisun, jolla Liettuan rautatiemaailma voidaan hoidella kahden eri raideleveyden yhteiselon mallimaaksi (hah!)...

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

2/3 osaa nyt valmiina Reitistä Kaunas /Puolan raja

Lisäksi Virossa ratatyöt etenee, ensivuonna ehkä jo 120/km Tallinna-Valga osuudella

_Project "Rail Baltica" had a breakthrough
November 18, 2010 09:10:03
by Petras Šateika

On wednesday, AB "Lietuvos geležinkeliai" - company responsible for the European Union "Rail Baltica" project, which will connect Baltic countries and Poland using european standard gauge, signed two design and support agreements for a railway section Marijampolė-Kazlų Rūda-Kaunas. Managing director of "Lietuvos geležinkeliai" said that it is a breakthrough in the project, which is financed from the EU funds.

Agreements with lithuanian companies

- You called the design and support service agreements for the railway section Marijampolė- Kazlų Rūda-Kaunas a breakthrough in the whole "Rail Baltica" project. How is it important to the project? - "Respublika" asked S. Dailydka.

- On May 10 we started the "Rail Baltica" construction works in Šeštokai and we intend to proceed rapidly. Yesterday's agreements confirm it. Lithuanian companies "Kelprojektas" and "Kelvista" have to ensure the preparation of the 70km stretch for the next construction phase between Marijampolė-Kazlų Rūda-Kaunas, which makes up two thirds of the whole distance between Polish-Lithuanian border and Kaunas.

UAB "Kelprojektas" will work on the design together with the german company "Eisenbahn-und Bauplanungsgesellschaft mbH Erfurt" and subcontractors VĮ "Geležinkelių projektavimas", UAB "Tiltų ekspertų centras", UAB "Optimalus ryšys" and VĮ "Transporto ir kelių tyrimo institutas". Contract amount - 10,4 mln. litas (incl. VAT). Meanwhile UAB "Kelvista" with it's partner UAB "Energetikos tinklų institutas" and subcontractors AB "Pramprojektas" and Vilnius Gediminas Technical University will provide the technical-engineering support services for this section worth 347,6k litas (incl. VAT).

I believe that the decision to design and build a european 1435mm gauge and reconstruction of the existing 1520mm will be a serious challenge for our and other companies which will provide engineering and management services. This railway will require some non-standard thinking and various decisions in each railway section from Polish-Lithuanian border to Kaunas.

- What would you identify as the key factors for ensuring successful progress of "Rail Baltica"?

- "Rail Baltica" implementation schedule is really tight, therefor it's important for design works to go smoothly and construction to start on time later on. For this to happen we need pragmatic decisions not only from the companies working on this project, but from all the stakeholders of "Rail Baltica". First of all we need goodwill and support from the municipalities and mairies and their timely decision-making.

Strategical decisions for the "Rail Baltica" project are already made, however for this strategy, blessed by out politicians and the transport ministry, we as a project operator need to feel the willingness to cooperate from all participating parties when addressing the necessary issues. Then I think "Rail Baltica" will progress smoothly and on time.

Lithuania is the quickest to start

- Can we call 2010 the "Rail Baltica" project breakthrough year?

- It is. Not only did we start the actual construction work, but all the other processes related to the "Rail Baltica" project are in motion. I will name a few specific to the european gauge construction: at the end of september this year we announced a contest for design works of the section between Polish-Lithuanian border and Mockava, finished the main construction works in Šeštokai-Mockava section, there is also an ongoing preparation of the feasibility study for the railway section Šeštokai-Marijampolė and the design works are being started in Marijampolė-Kazlų Rūda-Kaunas section. Design works are also in progress for all other sections from Kaunas to Lithuanian-Latvian border.

Our project is roughly executed in the following order - when we receive the feasibility study we pick the optimal decision, then prepare the project and start the construction works immediately. This way we have work being done in almost all sections of "Rail Baltica" - not only on the currently important line from Polish border to Kaunas, but north from Kaunas towards the Latvian border as well. With the year ending we can raise our heads to look around and state that Lithuania had the quickest start, comparing with our nearest neighbors who are also working on "Rail Baltica" project. And this fact makes us very optimistic when planning "Rail Baltica" works for the year 2011.

Prepared in cooperation with AB "Lietuvos geležinkeliai"

Facts

1435mm gauge high speed railway "Rail Baltica" will be built in south-north direction from Warsaw to Tallinn through Bialystok, Kaunas, Riga. First construction works on lithuanian territory we be building the section from the Polish-Lithuanian border to Kaunas through Marijampolė.

The new railway stretch construction will be implemented in two stages. The first stage will preliminary be designed for train speeds of 160km/h, after completion of the second stage - 250km/h.

The section to Kaunas is due to be finished by the end of 2013.

Prepared by the daily newspaper "Respublika"_

http://www.respublika.lt/lt/naujieno...persilauzimas/

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

En ole pitkään aikaan seurannut tätä projektia. Onko ratalinjausta vieläkään lyöty lukkoon? Vr-rata Oy ilmeisesti on jo rakentamassa Tarto-Valga vai oliko se Tallinn-Valga rataa, mutta kummalla raidevälillä? Onko edes raideväliä lyöty lukkoon?

Tämä projekti on jotenkin erityisen epäselvä. Projekti on jo aloitettu ja rakentaminen käynnissä monin paikoin, samalla kun edes linjauksista ja raideväleistä tai tavoitenopeuksista ei tunnu olevan kunnon selkeyttä.

----------


## JE

Se nyt ainakin on täysin varmaa, että 1435 mm rataa ei ole rakenteilla missään muualla paitsi Liettuassa, jossa mainitun raideleveyden pohjoinen päätepiste aiemmin oli Shestokaissa. Kaikki muut tehtävät työt ovat 1520 mm raideleveydellä. Tarton-Valgan rataa ei koskaan tulla näkemään 1435 mm raideleveydellä, koska jos mainittu raideleveys joskus Tallinnaan asti ulottuu, rata toteutetaan kyllä Pärnun kautta.

Voiko tämä projekti sitten oikeastikin tarkoittaa jonain päivänä 1435 mm raideleveyden yhteyttä Liettuasta pohjoiseen? Uskon vasta kun näen.

----------


## moxu

Kulkiessani marraskuussa RailBaltican läpi niin isolti kuin se on mahdollista (bussifusku Riika-Vilna), näin ja kuvasinkin Kaunasissa LG:n mainoksen maan pohjois-etelä-suuntaisen radan oikaisusuunnitelmista. Sen perusteella parikin vaihtoehtoista linjausta olisi olemassa, mutta ilmeisimmin ajatuksena olisi viedä 1435-rata Latvian rajalle asti. 
Eri asia on, missä lepäävät hankkeelle mahdollisesti suunnatut tai ainakin budjetoidut rahat. Topparoikka oli töissä Sestokain eteläpuolella, normirataahan on sielläkin kolmisenkymmentä kilometriä liettualaishoidossa, joten siitä remppa oli luonnollisesti fiksuinta aloittaa.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Conceptually agree on a possible route Rail Baltica
14. 14th Decembris (2010) December (2010)* 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...6art_id%3D2086


http://translate.google.fi/translate...ltica-marsrutu


Ja Virosta semmoisia uutisia, että *ratatyöt jatkuu koko 2011 ajan* välillä Tallinna-Taru-Valga.

Kun homma reeras, niin infra tukee hypernopeutta 120km/h, joka jääkin .ko radalla top speediksi.

160 nopeutta aletaan kehittämään (joskus) Tallinna-Pärnu-Valga osioon.

----------


## moxu

Tottakai Virossa parannetaan ratoja -mutta mitä muuta siellä voitaisiinkaan? Jos luvattoman heikkokuntoiselle Tallinna-Valga-radalle ei tehtäisi nyt mitään, ei menisi montakaan vuotta, kun se voitaisiin Riisipere-Haapasalu/Rohuküla-linjan tapaan muuttaa pyörätieksi.
Virolaiset eivät kuitenkaan tee radankorjauksiaan kansainvälistä liikennettä ajatellen vaan pelkästään siksi, ettei maan rautatieverkkoa menetettäisi täysin. Jos pikarata tehdään, se rakennetaan alusta asti uutena -ja sellaisiin investointeihin maasta ei tällä hetkellä pääomaa löytyne.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Mikäli tulkitsen Googlen käännöstä oikein, asiantuntijatasolla on päädytty linjaamaan uusi rata Pärnun kautta, joka on minusta oikein hyvä uutinen. Pärnu on todella viehättävä paikka, nimittäin. Ilmeisesti lopullinen suunnitelma valmistuu maaliskuussa 2011, mutta tämän mukaan radan suurin nopeus olisi valmistuttuaan 250 km/h ja keskinopeus 170 km/h, ja se rakennettaisiin kokonaan eurolevyiseksi. Pitkän nahistelun ja talouslaman jälkeen Baltian maat näyttävät koonneen itsensä. Edistys edistyy, siis.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tässä lisää eri Baltian hallitusten uutisointia yhteisestä rata päätöksestä:

*Conceptually agree on a possible route Rail Baltica
14. 14th Decembris (2010) December (2010)* 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...6art_id%3D2086


http://www.mk.gov.lv/lv/aktuali/zina...141210-sam-10/

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ltica-marsrutu

http://www.alfa.lt/straipsnis/104277...10-12-02_15-23

http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/business/y....d?id=35932051

----------


## TimppaTT

Puolalaiset ovat juuri julkaisseet jonkinmoisen rail baltica tutkimuksen:

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/68379072...ial-Order-Form

----------


## jpe

Tässä täysin hypoteettinen ideaheitto. Olisi hienoa jos asiantuntijat kertoisivat, mikä tässä mättää, tai miksei tällaisesta ole puhuttu (vai onko?).

Ennen kuin rakennetaan kokonaan uusia, superkalliita ratoja, eikö nykyresursseillakin realististen parannustöiden avulla voitaisi alkaa liikennöidä hitaahkoja (<120km/h) yöjunia Tallinnasta Riian kautta Vilnaan? Lähtö alkuillasta Tallinnasta, Riiassa myöhään illalla/iltayöstä, aamulla Vilnassa. Jos ei aivan kirkkaasti nopeudessa, niin ainakin matkustusmukavuudessa nuo päihittäisivät bussit mennen tullen. Liettuan ja Puolan rajan ratatöiden jälkeen vaihtamalla junaa Kaunasissa myös Puola ja sitä kautta Keski-Eurooppa olisivat Tallinnasta käsin junailtavissa, mikä vetäisi varmasti matkustajia myös Suomesta.

Nykylinjauksia katsomalla reitti olisi (jo käynnissä olevia) parannustöitä vaille valmis, ja vanhan itäblokin makuuvaunukalustoa tulee oletettavasti poistumaan käytöstä alkavan vuosikymmenen aikana. Entä mitä käy VR:n vanhojen sinisten makuuvaunujen poistuessa käytöstä? Olisiko niitä teknisesti mahdollista liikennöidä tällä reitillä?

En jostain syystä keksi, mikä tässä ideassa on hullua. Ikään kuin Rail Baltica -suurnopeusratahaaveilu muistuttaisi pk-seudun metrohaaveilua: sitten joskus vuosikymmenten päästä saatetaan ehkä alkaa tehdä jotain niin suurta, että nyt ei tarvitse tehdä mitään.

Millaistahan olisi aloittaa interrail Tallinnasta EuroCity "Arvo Pärtillä".  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> eikö nykyresursseillakin ...   voitaisi alkaa liikennöidä hitaahkoja (<120km/h) yöjunia Tallinnasta Riian kautta Vilnaan? Lähtö alkuillasta Tallinnasta, Riiassa myöhään illalla/iltayöstä, aamulla Vilnassa.


Matkustin syksyllä 1997 Tallinnasta yöjunalla Liettuan Sestokaihin, jossa tapahtui vaihto Varsovaan menevään päiväjunaan, joka oli perillä iltapäivällä. Ehkä joku asiantuntija kertoo, miksi tällainen tai Vilnaan päättyvä juna ei kulje nykyään?

----------


## Max

> Matkustin syksyllä 1997 Tallinnasta yöjunalla Liettuan Sestokaihin, jossa tapahtui vaihto Varsovaan menevään päiväjunaan, joka oli perillä iltapäivällä. Ehkä joku asiantuntija kertoo, miksi tällainen tai Vilnaan päättyvä juna ei kulje nykyään?


Bussiin verrattuna harvoin kulkeva, hidas ja kallis => liian vähän matkustajia.

----------


## jpe

> Bussiin verrattuna harvoin kulkeva, hidas ja kallis => liian vähän matkustajia.


Jos vuonna 1997 on pässyt yhdellä vaihdolla noin vuorokaudessa Tallinnasta Varsovaan niin, että yön on voinut viettää makuuvaunussa, niin ihmettelen tosissani, miten bussit ovat vetäneet matkustajat junista. Eurolinesin aikatauluja katsellessa bussi ei tänä päivänäkään ole (juurikaan) tuota nopeampi, ja matkustusmukavuutta lienee turha näiden välillä verratakaan.

Olin itse spekuloinut yhteyden puutteen olevan jäänne neuvostoajoilta - että liikenteen painopistettä oltaisiin silloin poliittisista syistä kallistettu Leningradiin, ja pohjois-etelä -suuntaiset yhteydet sen takia lakkautettu. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos vuonna 1997 on pässyt yhdellä vaihdolla noin vuorokaudessa Tallinnasta Varsovaan niin, että yön on voinut viettää makuuvaunussa, niin ihmettelen tosissani, miten bussit ovat vetäneet matkustajat junista. Eurolinesin aikatauluja katsellessa bussi ei tänä päivänäkään ole (juurikaan) tuota nopeampi, ja matkustusmukavuutta lienee turha näiden välillä verratakaan.
> 
> Olin itse spekuloinut yhteyden puutteen olevan jäänne neuvostoajoilta - että liikenteen painopistettä oltaisiin silloin poliittisista syistä kallistettu Leningradiin, ja pohjois-etelä -suuntaiset yhteydet sen takia lakkautettu. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole.


Itse matkustin junilla Baltiassa 1995 ja tein sen havainnon että Latviassa ja Liettuassa radat olivat hyväkuntoisia mutta Virossa ei. Yöjunamatka oli sangen epämukavaa koska koko Virossa olivat kiskot hitsaamattomia ja  Valgan ja Tarton välillä koko rata ala-arvoisessa kunnossa. Toisaalta Siian ja Tallinna välisessä yöjunassa oli täyttä ja siihen aikaan kulki peräti 2 yöjunaa /suunta sillä reitillä. 

Kuvittelisin että Baltian yöjunat tulivat kannattamattomia mm siksi että ne sitoivat paljon henkilökuntaa, vanhoissa neuvostomallisissa junissa piti olla 1 konnari tai vaunuemäntä joka vaunua kohden. Toinen mahdollinen syy lienee että tavaraliikenne, varsinkin öljyjunat, Venäjältä Viron ja Latvian satamiin veivät niin paljon ratakapasiteettia että ne oli priorisoitu matkustajajunien edelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Move on

> Kuvittelisin että Baltian yöjunat tulivat kannattamattomia mm siksi että ne sitoivat paljon henkilökuntaa, vanhoissa neuvostomallisissa junissa piti olla 1 konnari tai vaunuemäntä joka vaunua kohden. Toinen mahdollinen syy lienee että tavaraliikenne, varsinkin öljyjunat, Venäjältä Viron ja Latvian satamiin veivät niin paljon ratakapasiteettia että ne oli priorisoitu matkustajajunien edelle.


Lisäksi Baltian maat olivat tuolloin autoistumassa hyvin nopeasti, eikä junayhteyttä toisaalta markkinoitu Suomessa millään lailla vaihtoehtona Keski-Euroopan lennoille. Ennen Baltian maiden EU-jäsenyyttä oli rasitteena vielä yölliset tarkastukset jokaisen rajanylityksen yhteydessä.

Nykyään junayhteyden esteenä on Baltian edelleen voimakkaana jatkuva autoistuminen ja halpalennot niin Baltiasta, kuin Suomestakin Keski- ja Etelä-Eurooppaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi Baltian maat olivat tuolloin autoistumassa hyvin nopeasti, eikä junayhteyttä toisaalta markkinoitu Suomessa millään lailla vaihtoehtona Keski-Euroopan lennoille. Ennen Baltian maiden EU-jäsenyyttä oli rasitteena vielä yölliset tarkastukset jokaisen rajanylityksen yhteydessä.
> 
> Nykyään junayhteyden esteenä on Baltian edelleen voimakkaana jatkuva autoistuminen ja halpalennot niin Baltiasta, kuin Suomestakin Keski- ja Etelä-Eurooppaan.


Näin on. Lisäksi muistan että suomalaista mediaa myöten leviteltiin huhuja Baltian yöjunissa hääräävistä rosvoliigoista jotka putsaavat matkustajat heidän nukkuessaan. Kukaan ei toisaalta välittänyt siitä että Baltian läpi autolla ajamisessa oli kanssa omat riskinsä ja että bussit olivat monasti romukuntoisia ja että rajanylitys maantie-raja-asemalla saattoi viedä useita tunteja. Sitä Baltian läpi kulkevaa junaa olisi esim Suomen VR voinut vanhoilla sinisillä vaunuillaan operoida, viimeistään maiden liityttyä EU:hun mutta eipä ole näkynyt.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Matkustin kesällä linja-autolla Tallinnasta Riikaan. Bussi oli tilava, siinä oli kolme istuinta rivissä (1+2) ja reilusti jalkatilaa. Ilmainen WLAN, lisäksi autoemäntä tarjoili kahvia, virvokkeita, pikkupurtavaa ja mm. salaattiannoksia.

Suomalaisiin busseihin verrattuna Baltiassa ollaan ihan toisella tasolla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Matkustin kesällä linja-autolla Tallinnasta Riikaan. Bussi oli tilava, siinä oli kolme istuinta rivissä (1+2) ja reilusti jalkatilaa. Ilmainen WLAN, lisäksi autoemäntä tarjoili kahvia, virvokkeita, pikkupurtavaa ja mm. salaattiannoksia.
> 
> Suomalaisiin busseihin verrattuna Baltiassa ollaan ihan toisella tasolla.


Suomalaisten bussien ei kannata kilpailla ravintolapalvelulla suomalaisten kaukojunien ravintolavaunujen kanssa. Suomessa kulkee busseja, joissa on kolme istuinta rivissä, esim. yölinjalla Helsinki-Kajaani(-Oulu). Olettaisin, että Baltiassakin 1+2 on poikkeus.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jos vuonna 1997 on pässyt yhdellä vaihdolla noin vuorokaudessa Tallinnasta Varsovaan niin, että yön on voinut viettää makuuvaunussa, niin ihmettelen tosissani, miten bussit ovat vetäneet matkustajat junista.
> 
> Olin itse spekuloinut yhteyden puutteen olevan jäänne neuvostoajoilta - että liikenteen painopistettä oltaisiin silloin poliittisista syistä kallistettu Leningradiin, ja pohjois-etelä -suuntaiset yhteydet sen takia lakkautettu. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole.


Käsitykseni mukaan Tallinna-Sestokai-yöjuna oli lähinnä Viron Rautateiden yritelmä 1990-luvulla, eikä sitä ollut neuvostoaikana.

1980-luvun puolivälissä Viron ja Latvian rajan ylittävää liikennettä (Valgassa) oli seuraavasti:
Tallinna - Riika -yöjuna
Tallinna - Riika - Vilna - Minsk -päiväjuna _Tshaika_
Leningrad - Pihkova - Valga - Riika: 2 yöjunaparia, joista toinen nimetty _Baltika_
(90-luvulla siirrettiin Rezeknen kautta kulkevalle reitille Viron alueen kauttakulun välttämiseksi) 

Samaan aikaan Latvian ja Liettuan rajan ylittävää liikennettä oli yllämainitun päiväjunan lisäksi paljonkin:
Riika - Vilna -yöjuna
Riika - Vilna - Minsk - Kiova/Simferopol, kesällä myös Gomel/Novorossiisk/Sotshi
Riika - Vilna - Lida - Lvov, kesällä myös Odessa/Simferopol
Riika - Klaipeda -päiväjuna, joka ylitti rajan kolmesti ja oli joka ylityspaikalla ainoa juna
Riika - Kaliningrad
Daugavpils - Siauliai
Moskova - Vitebsk - Daugavpils - Siauliai - Klaipeda - Kaliningrad: kesällä 2, talvella 1 junapari
Daugavpils - Vilna 3 junaparia
Tällä välillä oli myös kaukoliikennettä Leningradista Vilnaan, Kaliningradiin, Berliiniin _Leningrad Ekspress_, Lvoviin ja kesällä Truskavetsiin; Berliinin junassa oli vaunuja myös Dresdeniin/Kölniin, Lvovin junassa Prahaan, Budapestiin ja Sofiaan. Tallinnasta ja Riiasta oli suorat vaunut Varsovaan kesäisin, Riiasta Berliiniin ympäri vuoden.

Lähde: Ukazatel zheleznodorozhnyh passazhirskih soobshtshenii, MPS SSSR 1983. "Transport" Moskova 1983

Toisaalta Tallinnasta kulki Leningradiin 4 junaparia. Pian tämä määrä junia kulkee Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä, vaikka Tallinna-Pietari-reitillä on tarjolla vain bussikyytiä. Niin ne ajat muuttuvat.

----------


## vompatti

> Ennen kuin rakennetaan kokonaan uusia, superkalliita ratoja, eikö nykyresursseillakin realististen parannustöiden avulla voitaisi alkaa liikennöidä hitaahkoja (<120km/h) yöjunia Tallinnasta Riian kautta Vilnaan?


Minä ainakin kannatan tätä. Ja mielestäni olen jossain ehdottanutkin. Hidaskin juna on parempi kuin ei junaa lainkaan. Ja junaa voidaan nopeuttaa sitä mukaa kun rataa parannetaan.




> Käsitykseni mukaan Tallinna-Sestokai-yöjuna oli lähinnä Viron Rautateiden yritelmä 1990-luvulla, eikä sitä ollut neuvostoaikana.


Kas kun sattuikin tässä esille Neuvostoliiton aikataulukirjanen vuodelta 1981. Junanumeroilla 188/187, 27/28, 77104/77103 kulki vaunu Tallinnasta Riian, Vilnan ja Hrodnan kautta Varsovaan.

Matka kesti 31 tuntia 11 minuuttia, takaisinpäin 30 tuntia 6 minuuttia. Vaunussa oli toisen luokan neljän vuoteen hyttejä. Tallinnasta juna lähti kello 6.42, kello 14.04-14.22 seisoi juna Riiassa ja kello 20.05-23.55 Vilnassa. Hrodnassakin vierähti tunti ja Kuznicassa melkein neljä. Vauhdikasta matkantekoa!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kas kun sattuikin tässä esille Neuvostoliiton aikataulukirjanen vuodelta 1981. Junanumeroilla 188/187, 27/28, 77104/77103 kulki vaunu Tallinnasta Riian, Vilnan ja Hrodnan kautta Varsovaan.
> 
> Matka kesti 31 tuntia 11 minuuttia, takaisinpäin 30 tuntia 6 minuuttia. Vaunussa oli toisen luokan neljän vuoteen hyttejä. Tallinnasta juna lähti kello 6.42, kello 14.04-14.22 seisoi juna Riiassa ja kello 20.05-23.55 Vilnassa. Hrodnassakin vierähti tunti ja Kuznicassa melkein neljä. Vauhdikasta matkantekoa!


Nimenomaan _vaunu_, ei _juna_! Vuodelta 1983 olevan lähteeni mukaan Tallinna-Varsova-vaunu kulki sitäpaitsi vain kesäisin.

Aikatauluja vuodelta 1983 suorille VAUNUILLE kesällä:

06.30 23.39 Tallinna, vaunu kulki Tallinna-Minsk-päiväjunassa
20.05 10.00 Vilna
23.50 06.20 Vilna, vaunu kulki Vilna-Varsova-junassa
11.27 15.57 Varsova "Tsentr."

21.11 07.01 Riika, vaunu mennessä Riika-Lvov-junassa, palatessa Vilna-Riika-junassa
02.58 23.14 Vilna
06.00 15.46 Vilna, vaunu kulki Leningrad-Varsova-junassa
13.50 00.07 Varsova

Ympäri vuoden:
23.58 07.01 Riika, vaunu kulki Riika-Vilna-junassa
07.50 23.14 Vilna
12.00 21.30 Vilna, vaunu kulki Leningrad-Berliini-junassa
07.00 22.06 Berliini "Vost."

Mielestäni Tallinna-Sestokai-junaa ei oikein voi verrata yllä oleviin. Koska juna oli Riiassa ja Kaunasissa yöllä, se soveltui lähinnä virolaisten (ja suomalaisten) käyttöön. Ennen junan loppumista sen aikataulua taidettiin myöhentää niin, että se oli Riiassa aamulla ja Liettuassa päivällä. Tällöin Varsovaan saavuttiin vasta illalla eli jatkoyhteydetkin vaihtuivat myöhemmiksi. Tämä ei aina ollut parannus. Olikohan saapuminen Berliiniin keskellä yötä tms? Juna myös muuttui joka toinen päivä kulkevaksi ennen loppumistaan.

Jos Tallinna-Sestokai-junassa olisi kelvannut InterRail-kortti, se olisi varmaan ollut paljon suositumpi suomalaisten keskuudessa. Joka tapauksessa junalle olisi toivonut pitempää ikää - tai uutta tulemista EU:n tuella.

----------


## moxu

Odotetaan nyt ihan rauhassa, että liettualaiset saavat RB-kuvionsa järjestykseen. Uskoisin sen -ainakin kaiken aiheesta lukemani, kenties väärinkin tulkitun(!) materiaalin perusteella- kyllä olevan odottamisen väärti.
Sitävastoin Tallinnan ja Riian välille voisi hyvin vapaalle kilpailulle myönteisessä Baltiassa kuvitella syntyvän vaihdottoman päiväjunayhteyden vaikka nykyisiä ratoja ja VR:n hylkäämää sinistä vaunukalustoa hyväksikäyttäen, jos vain joku viitsisi nähdä sen vaivan...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tallinna-Sestokai-junalla oli nimenä _Balti Ekspress_. Jatkoyhteys Varsovaan oli nimeltään _Balti_. Syyskuussa 1997 Postimees (sivun yläosassa neljäs linkki) ja Õhtuleht näyttävät kirjoittaneen, että junaa oltiin lopettamassa. Samassa yhteydessä kerrotaan, että juna aloitti 1993. Pallontallaajat.net-sivustolla (linkatun sivun toiseksi viimeinen viesti) tiedetään, että juna kulki vielä 1998.

Aikataulu, lähde: Thomas Cook European Rail Timetable Special Summer Edition 1997

--8-- --7-- juna
17.20 12.15 Tallinna
21.35 08.01 Valga
21.55 07.41 Valga
00.05 05.20 Riika
00.25 05.00 Riika
05.34 00.06 Kaunas
05.49 23.51 Kaunas
07.25 22.17 Sestokai
VAIHTO
91002 91001 juna
07.40 21.57 Sestokai
13.12 14.42 Varsova "Centralna"
VAIHTO
EC 40 EC41 juna
22.33 08.04 Berliini Lichtenberg

Juna pysähtyi myös: Tapa, Tartto, Jelgava, Siauliai, Radviliskis sekä Puolassa Suwalki, Sokolka, Bialystok, Varsova "Wschodnia"

Matka-aika Tallinna-Varsova oli noin 21 tuntia ja Tallinna-Berliini 30/27 tuntia.

Riian ja Berliinin välillä kulki suora vaunu Vilnan ja Valko-Venäjän kautta kahdesti viikossa, mutta matka kesti kaksi yötä. Lähtö Riiasta tiistaina ja perjantaina 23.45, perillä torstaina ja sunnuntaina 6.16. Lähtö Berliinistä torstaina ja sunnuntaina 23.03, perillä Riiassa lauantaina ja tiistaina 6.55. Kummassakin suunnassa kannatti antaa suoran vaunun mennä, nousta sitten Sestokain reitin junaan ja saapua perille ennen suoraa vaunua!

Muistikuvan mukaan Balti Ekspress oli syksyllä 1997 lyhyehkö juna, vähintään viisi vaunua kuitenkin. Ravintolavaunukin oli. Puolalainen Balti oli ehkä vähän pitempi. Kenties joku muistaa tarkemmin?

Kuvia vaunut.org:ssa

----------


## moxu

> Ei siellä kyllä kukaan oikeasti kuvittele, että kansainvälinen matkustajaliikenne kiertäisi Riiasta Vilnaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Daugavpilsin ja Vilnan välillä ei kulje tällä hetkellä mitään muuta liikennettä rajan yli kuin Vilna-Pietari-yöjuna. Ei siis edes tavaraliikennettä. Ei näillä liikennemäärillä Latvia eikä Liettua rahoita radan perusparannusta ja todella toivon, ettei myöskään EU rahoita sitä, vaan ainoastaan suoraa Rail Balticaa.





> Kaipa tuo Daugavpilsin suunta Latvian sisäisessä liikenteessä jollakin tasolla on potentiaalinen ja merkittävä koska .ko radalla pääsee Valko-venäjälle ja aina Ukrainaan asti?
> 
> Eli ajan takaa, että Rail Baltica, sisäinen liikenne ja kansainvälinen liikennöinti näkökulmat tulisi yhdistää Latviassa.
> Kun "matkustaja syöttöliikenne" kunnossa suoraan Rail Balticaan niin vasta silloin tulisi rakentaa suora etelä-pohjoinen rata.


Siirsin tähän pari enemmänkin RB-aiheista kommenttia Latvian rautatieliikennettä käsittelevästä langasta. Ainakin sen perusteella, mitä itse Liettuassa marraskuussa näin, voin väittää suoran pohjois-etelä-suuntaisen radan syntyvän -jos siis ylipäätään se syntyäkseen on- Riika-Jelgava-Siauliai-Kaunas-Suwalki-linjaukseen. Ja keskieurooppalaisella raideleveydellä, eli tarvittaessa PKP:nkin junat voisivat ajaa Riikaan asti. Poikittaisyhteys Kaunasin ja Vilnan välillä on jo nykyään sen verran hyvä ja toimiva, että on idioottimaista edesuhrata ajatuksia mahdollisuudelle viedä Rail Baltica Vilnaankin. 
Mielenkiintoisin kysymys koko paketissa onkin tuo raideleveysjuttu. Toivottavasti EU:n kasöörit sen verran asioista ymmärtävät, etteivät lähde tukemaan pohjois-etelä-suuntaisia hankkeita millään muulla kuin keskieurooppalaisella leveydellä. Jos joku haluaa idän eksotiikkaa, hänelle itä-länsi-suunnassa on sitä jatkossakin tarjolla yllin kyllin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toivottavasti EU:n kasöörit sen verran asioista ymmärtävät, etteivät lähde tukemaan pohjois-etelä-suuntaisia hankkeita millään muulla kuin keskieurooppalaisella leveydellä. Jos joku haluaa idän eksotiikkaa, hänelle itä-länsi-suunnassa on sitä jatkossakin tarjolla yllin kyllin.


Ei tämä ole välttämättä ongelma. Raideleveydenvaihtotekniikassa tapahtuu kehitystä koko ajan, kts. esim. tätä.

----------


## TimppaTT

Allaolevassa linkissä on nyt neljä virallista rail baltica reittiä joita aletaan jossakin vaiheessa rakentamaan. Kaikkien neljän reitin nopeus tulee olemaan nopeimmillaan kaiketi 220km/h ->

*Rail Baltica Feasibility Study Interim Report(Estonia Latvia Lithuania)
*
http://www.mkm.ee/railbaltica-uuringu-vahearuanne/

----------


## TEP70

> Allaolevassa linkissä on nyt neljä virallista rail baltica reittiä joita aletaan jossakin vaiheessa rakentamaan. Kaikkien neljän reitin nopeus tulee olemaan nopeimmillaan kaiketi 220km/h ->


Siis neljä variaatiota, joista joku ehkä jonain päivänä kokonaisuudessaan toteutuu.

----------


## moxu

Ainahan sitä on mukava suunnitelmia olla. Vaan kuka lopulta on valmis maksamaan..?
Itse uskon tässä projektissa vain sen, mitä näen. En epämääräisiä linkkejä -enkä kyllä suoraan sanottuna ihan täysin myöskään sitä taulua, jota Kaunasin asemalla marraskuussa katselin...

Ja hei, onko täysin mahdotonta jatkaa kommentointia edellisen viestin perään ihan tyhjään kenttään sen sijaan, että toistaa edellisen tekstin, parhaassa tapauksessa kirjoitusvirheineen?

----------


## TimppaTT

*Latvia, the development of Rail Baltica put in place by April next steps
11.03.2011 09:49* 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%3Fid%3D401139

----------


## moxu

Kesäisiä reissuja suunnitteleville viime marraskuisen reissuni matkaraportti -epäilemättä paljonkin tyhjää tekstiä, mutta varmasti maallikon näkökulmasta lukemisen arvoinen:
http://www.fifi.voima.fi/artikkeli/2...a-lapi-baltian

----------


## vompatti

Tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä huudetaan Rail Balticaan apuun peräti 1,5 sivun voimin. Nopea rata haluttaisiin helpottamaan metsä- ja metalliteollisuuden kuljetuksia. Jokainen meistä ymmärtää, millainen on tavaraliikenteen nopea rata. Kirjoituksen mukaan rikkidirektiivi tuo 600 miljoonan euron lisän kuljetuskustannuksiin. Rail Baltican hinnaksi tulisi 3,7 miljardia euroa. Rakennuskustannuksista liikennekomissaari Kallas haluaisi EU:n maksavan 85 prosenttia. Kukahan tuon lopun (555 miljoonaa euroa) maksaisi?




> Lopulta tavoitteena on sujuva rautatieyhteys, joka ulottuu Berliinistä Varsovan, Kaunasin, Riian, Tallinnan ja Helsingin kautta Pietariin.


Sujuvin reitti Berliinistä Pietariin kulkee Helsingin kautta. Karttanne on väärässä.

Kirjoituksessa vielä on haastateltu UPM:n logistiikkajohtajaa Jussi Sarvikasta. Sarvikkaan mukaan UPM on jo selvittänyt mahdollisuuden kuljettaa paperia Baltian rautateillä.  Yhteys on tällä hetkellä hidas ja kallis. Onneksi Sarvikkaalla on asiasta lisätietoa: "Viron rautateiden strategiahan perustuu Suomesta tulevalle volyymille."

Kertokaa minulle, miten nykyinen kallis kuljetusyhteys muuttuu halvaksi, kun EU laittaa neljällä miljardilla sepeliä, betonia ja rautaa maahan?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kertokaa minulle, miten nykyinen kallis kuljetusyhteys muuttuu halvaksi, kun EU laittaa neljällä miljardilla sepeliä, betonia ja rautaa maahan?


Jos akselipainoja nostetaan, voidaan samassa vaunussa kuljettaa enemmän tavaraa, mikä laskee kuljetukseen sitoutuvan pääoman tarvetta. Nopea kuljetus myöskin vähentää vaunujen tarvetta, kun pienemmällä määrällä vaunuja päästään samaan kapasiteettiin. Nopeuden tuplaaminen (mikä tapahtuisi tuolla osuudella helposti, vaikka itse linjanopeuksia ei edes yritettäisi merkittävästi nostaa, pelkästään mahdollisuus ajaa suoria vuoroja Keski-Eurooppaan tekee ison eron) puolittaa tarvittavan vaunumäärän. Ja puolittaa kuljetussa kiinni olevan tavaran määrän. Siis radan modernisointi ja suoristaminen ja ennen kaikkea sen yhtenäistäminen laskisivat kuljetuskustannuksia huomattavasti. Silloin on verrattava vastakkain pienentyneitä kuljetuskustannuksia koko investoinnin arvoon. Ratkaisevaa on toteutuvat volyymit, sillä kokonaissäästä on tietenkin kuljetusvolyymi kertaa säästö yksikkökustannuksissa. Volyymiin elikkä käytännössä reitin suosioon vaikuttaa ratkaisevasti sen nopeus. Ja siis ennen kaikkea sen suhteellinen nopeus muihin tarjolla oleviin vaihtoehtoihin. Muita tärkeitä tekijöitä ovat tarjottujen kuljetusten säännöllisyys, frekvenssi ja luotettavuus. Nämä tekijät ratkaisevat, onko jonkin yrityksen ylipäätään järkevää käyttää yhteyttä, onko se mahdollinen osa yrityksen toimitusketjua. Mitä nopeampaa, mitä tiheämpää ja mitä luotettavampaa ja helppokäyttöisempää radan käyttö on, sitä suurempi osa yrityksistä voi rataa kuljetuksissaan käyttää ja sitä suurempi on siis radan kuljetusmäärät.

Ehkä tämä on hiukan epäintuitiivistä, mutta kun lähtötilanne tuolla on mitä on, niin yhteyden parantaminen alkuun samaan aikaan sekä parantaa palvelutasoa että laskee kuljetuskustannuksia. Jossain vaiheessa raja tietenkin tulee vastaan, jonka jälkeen tason nosta alkaa nostaa kustannuksia. Jos nyt matka-aika olisi vaikka neljä päivää, ensimmäinen nopeuden tuplaus aikaansaisi huomattavan säästön kalustokustannuksissa, mutta seuraava tulplaus enää vain puolet ensimmäisestä säästöstä ja sitä rataa. Vastaavasti investointikustannukset luultavasti kasvaisivat geometrisessä sarjassa myöskin. En nyt viitsi arvailla, mikä olisi optimaalinen keskinopeus, kun se olisi minulta aivan hihasta ravisteltu arvaus.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos akselipainoja nostetaan, voidaan samassa vaunussa kuljettaa enemmän tavaraa.


Ja sitten Puolassa tavara siirtokuormataan alemman akselipainon vaunuihin?

Kirjoituksessasi ei tainnut olla mitään sellaista, mikä välttämättä vaatisi uuden radan. Alkuun varmasti päästäisiin luomalla yhtenäinen tavarajuna Tallinnasta Varsovaan ja lisäksi tavaralautta Tallinnasta Helsinkiin. Totta on, että uusi rata olisi muutaman kilometrin lyhyempi kuin nykyinen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja sitten Puolassa tavara siirtokuormataan alemman akselipainon vaunuihin?
> 
> Kirjoituksessasi ei tainnut olla mitään sellaista, mikä välttämättä vaatisi uuden radan. Alkuun varmasti päästäisiin luomalla yhtenäinen tavarajuna Tallinnasta Varsovaan ja lisäksi tavaralautta Tallinnasta Helsinkiin. Totta on, että uusi rata olisi muutaman kilometrin lyhyempi kuin nykyinen.


Epäilen vahvasti, että kukaan ei ole niin typerä, että suunnittelisi korkeatasoista rataa, joka päättyisi kuin seinään Puolan rajalle. Ainakin EU:n TEN-verkossa Rail-Baltika jatkuu selkeästi Varsovaan ja kytkeytyy siellä muihin vastaavanlaisiin yhteyksiin.

Sen verran voin kompata, että pääpaino on saada toimiva yhteys ja se ei välttämättä tarvitse kovin suuria investointeja. Mutta kannattaa muistaa, että uuden yhteyden on oltava tarpeeksi kilpailukykyinen, että sille oikeasti siirtyy liikennettä. Muutoin kaikki siihen kaadettu raha on hukkaan heitettyä. Pääkilpailijat ovat erilaiset lauttayhteydet Saksaan ja Puolaan sekä ajoyhteys Ruotsin läpi. Myös Via Baltica on kilpailija varsinkin osamatkoilla, siis vaikka Latviasta Suomeen tai Virosta Puolaan. Via Balticaa on parannettu kunnolla ja joka jatkuu Puolan nykyään jo täysin kattavaa moottoritieverkkoa pitkin.

Myönnän kyllä, että tätä aihetta tunnen melko pintapuolisesti. Mutta viestini oli ennen kaikkea vastaus aika reippaaseen kysymykseesi, että miten parempi rata tekee kuljettamisesta edullisempia. Kyllä se tekee.

----------


## Max

> Via Balticaa on parannettu kunnolla ja joka jatkuu Puolan nykyään jo täysin kattavaa moottoritieverkkoa pitkin.


Liettuan rajalta on kyllä ajettava hyvän matkaa Varsovan ohi ennen kuin tulee ensimmäistäkään moottoritietä vastaan.

Edit: Ostrów Mazowieckan ohitustie on pieni (n. 10 km) moottoritien pätkä jo aikaisemmin ja nykyään taitaa Wyszkówissa olla toinen samanlainen, mutta tosiaan varsinaisia jatkuvia moottoriteitä on Varsovasta ja Krakovasta länteen Saksan rajalle sekä Gdańskista etelään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirjoituksessa vielä on haastateltu UPM:n logistiikkajohtajaa Jussi Sarvikasta. Sarvikkaan mukaan UPM on jo selvittänyt mahdollisuuden kuljettaa paperia Baltian rautateillä.  Yhteys on tällä hetkellä hidas ja kallis. Onneksi Sarvikkaalla on asiasta lisätietoa: "Viron rautateiden strategiahan perustuu Suomesta tulevalle volyymille."


Mikseivät suomalaiset metsäyhtiöt kuljeta jo nyt junalla paperia suoraan keski-eurooppaa?. Reittejä on 2:  Itä-Suomesta Viipurin, Pietarin ja Pihkovan kautta ja pohjois-Suomesta Tornion kautta. Uudet radat pohjois-Ruotsissa lisäksi nopeuttavat matkoja tuntuvasti entisestään. Paperirullat voisivat kulkea konteissa niin että siirtokuormaukseen raideleveyden muuttuessa menisi mahdollisimman vähän aikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Kirjoituksen mukaan rikkidirektiivi tuo 600 miljoonan euron lisän kuljetuskustannuksiin. Rail Baltican hinnaksi tulisi 3,7 miljardia euroa. Rakennuskustannuksista liikennekomissaari Kallas haluaisi EU:n maksavan 85 prosenttia. Kukahan tuon lopun (555 miljoonaa euroa) maksaisi?


600 miljoonaa jollekin aikavälille diskontattuna vai 600 miljoonaa vuodessa? 600 miljoonalla vuodessa maksaisi leikiten 3,7 miljardin euron investoinnin, mutta kuulostaa mahdottoman suurelta summalta.

Kyllähän Baltian mailtakin pienestä koosta huolimatta löytyisi 555 miljoonaa, jos investointi on tarpeeksi tärkeä.




> Sujuvin reitti Berliinistä Pietariin kulkee Helsingin kautta. Karttanne on väärässä.


Maantiede on muutakin kuin maantietoa. Rautatie Helsingistä Pietariin ei sekään kulje maantieteellisesti suorinta reittiä, koska rakentamisajan tarpeet olivat toiset.




> Kertokaa minulle, miten nykyinen kallis kuljetusyhteys muuttuu halvaksi, kun EU laittaa neljällä miljardilla sepeliä, betonia ja rautaa maahan?


Aika hyvin asiasta jo kerrottiin. Nopeampi yhteys sitoo vähemmän resursseja, jolloin palvelu voi olla edullisempi. Jos investoinnin maksaa EU eikä palveluntarjoaja, niin toki palvelu voidaan silloin myydä halvemmalla. Paljon voitaisiin tietysti tehdä jo nykyisiä yhteyksiä parantamalla. Toisaalta EU:n aluestrategiaan kuuluu olennaisesti periferisten alueiden liittäminen vahvemmin kokonaisuuteen ja siitä kannattanee yrittää päästä osille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mikseivät suomalaiset metsäyhtiöt kuljeta jo nyt junalla paperia suoraan keski-eurooppaa?. Reittejä on 2:  Itä-Suomesta Viipurin, Pietarin ja Pihkovan kautta ja pohjois-Suomesta Tornion kautta. Uudet radat pohjois-Ruotsissa lisäksi nopeuttavat matkoja tuntuvasti entisestään. Paperirullat voisivat kulkea konteissa niin että siirtokuormaukseen raideleveyden muuttuessa menisi mahdollisimman vähän aikaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Koska pelkät raiteet eivät riitä, pitäisi olla operaattorit, jotka tarjoaisivat kuljetuksia. Tilannetta sopii verrata Venäjään, jonne Suomesta kyllä kuljetetaan tavaraa rautateitse. Mutta siellä onkin toimiva rautatielogistiikan verkko: kun vaunun pukkaa Vainikkalassa rajan yli, se siirtyy muutamassa päivässä minne tahansa entisen Neuvostoliiton alueelle. Länsi-Eurooppaan mennessä taas ei ole tällä hetkellä kait mitään palveluita ja jokin aika sitten oli mahdollisuus saada vaunuja menemään Ruotsiin ja Saksaan. Säännöllisten yhteyksien puutteen vuoksi pitäisi järjestää kokonainen juna itse, ja synkronoimattomien yhteyksien ja erillisten ratajärjestelmien vuoksi matka-aika venähtäisi todennäköisesti kohtuuttoman suureksi. Tilanne voi tietenkin ainakin periaatteessa muuttua nopeastikin: jos jossain kohtaa alkaisi kiteytymään rahtikuljetusverkko, se saattaisi aika nopeastikin laajentua koko Euroopan laajuiseksi. Tällä hetkellä paras suosikki uudeksi järjestelmäksi taitaa olla konttikuljetukset, jotka ovat jo pitkään Keski-Euroopassa lisääntyneet muuta liikennettä nopeammin. Sen logistiikkakin lisääntyy koko ajan, on syntynyt ns. sisämaasatamia, joiden välillä kontteja kuljetetaan rautateitse. Tällä hetkellä Saksa ja Italia ovat aika hyvin integroituneita yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi, mutta Ranskan suuntaan ei yhteyksiä juuri ole, kun Ranskassa rautatiet eivät juurikaan rahtia kuljeta. Samoin ex-itäblokissakin maantiekuljetukset hallitsevat. Konttilogistiikan etu on sen kytkeytyminen merkikuljetuksiin: kuljetukset eivät ole rajattuja sille pienelle alueelle, jolla rautatiekuljetukset toimivat.

Tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi Rautaruukki kuljettaa viennin ex-Neuvostoliiton suuntaan rautateitse ja läntiseen Eurooppaan kumipyörillä. Saksaan rautaruukki kuljetti tavaraa myös junalla niin kauan kun junalautta Ruotsiin oli olemassa.

----------


## vompatti

> 600 miljoonaa jollekin aikavälille diskontattuna vai 600 miljoonaa vuodessa? 600 miljoonalla vuodessa maksaisi leikiten 3,7 miljardin euron investoinnin, mutta kuulostaa mahdottoman suurelta summalta.


Rikkidirektiivi tuo eilisen Kauppalehden mukaan 600 miljoonan vuotuiset lisäkustannukset laivaliikenteeseen. Tosin mainitun metalli- ja metsäteollisuuden osuus tästä on 300 miljoonaa. Loput 300 miljoonaa kohdistuu muun teollisuuden kuljetuksiin, ja tämä muu teollisuus ei välttämättä Rail Balticaa hyödyntäisi. Vaikka laivaliikenteen kustannukset kasvavatkin 300 miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa, ei se tarkoita, että junaliikenne olisi välittömästi 300 miljoonaa halvempaa. Toisin sanoen tällä rahalla ei välttämättä makseta rataa.




> Epäilen vahvasti, että kukaan ei ole niin typerä, että suunnittelisi korkeatasoista rataa, joka päättyisi kuin seinään Puolan rajalle. Ainakin EU:n TEN-verkossa Rail-Baltika jatkuu selkeästi Varsovaan ja kytkeytyy siellä muihin vastaavanlaisiin yhteyksiin.


Haluan korjata tämän viestini väärinymmärryksen. Ei varmasti kukaan suunnittele tuollaista rataa! Mutta korkeammasta akselipainosta Rail Balticalla ei ole hyötyä, jos Saksan radoilla on alhaisempi akselipaino. Näin ollen uudella radalla ei saada suurempaa akselipainoa.




> Nopeampi yhteys sitoo vähemmän resursseja, jolloin palvelu voi olla edullisempi.


Tarvitaanko oikeasti 4 miljardia ja uusi rautatie, jotta Tallinna-Puola-tavarajunista saadaan nopeampia? Mielestäni kaimani sanat ovat tässä tärkeitä:



> Pelkät raiteet eivät riitä, pitäisi olla operaattorit, jotka tarjoaisivat kuljetuksia.


Nyt on raiteet, mutta ei toimivaa yhteyttä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuosta rikkidirektiivisitä sen verran, että tällä hetkellä polttoaineiden osuus Itämeren laivakuljetuksissa on luokkaa 30% koko kustannuksista. Polttaöljystä dieseliin siirtyminen taas puolestaan kaksinkertaistaa polttoainekustannukset. Toinen vaihtoehto on rikkipesurit, mutta ne ovat kalliita teollisuuslaitoksiin tarkoitettuja, joten ne sopivat mieluummin isoihin valtamerialuksiin. Eli tältä pohjalta varmaan on päädytty tuohon 600 miljoonan lisäkustannukseen. Mutta varmastikin varustamot sopeutuvat tilanteeseen tavalla tai toisella ja varsinkaan vuosikymmenien mittaan tuo 600 miljoonan euron lisälasku tuskin voi jäädä ennalleen. Voidaan ehkä kehittää pieniin aluksiin sopivat rikkipesurit, maakaasu kelpaa voimanlähteeksi ja sitten ihan vain liikennöinnissä voidaan pyrkiä parempaan polttoainetalouteen. Nythän on mieluumminkin optimoitu nopeutta, kun polttoaineet ovat vuosikymmeniä olleet niin edullisia. Teollisuudelle tilanne on tietenkin sillä tavalla hankala, että jos laivat laskevat nopeutta, kustannukset ehkä pysyvät kurissa, mutta kuljetusaikojen pidennykset leikkaavat kilpailukykyä, varsinkin perinteiseen kilpakumppaniin Ruotsiin nähden.

Ehkä rikkidirektiivi on se asia, joka pyöräyttää kuljetukset itämerellä uusiksi ja ro-ro -alusten valtakausi on ohi. Markkinat ottaa haltuun hitaammin kulkevat konttilaivat ja junayhteydet tulevat tarjolle nopeampia yhteyksiä tarvitseville. Jo pari vuosikymmentä on odoteltu, milloin kontit syrjäyttävät trailerit, koska kokonaiskustannukset traileripohjaisessa logistiikassa ovat konttilogistiikkaa suurempia. Mutta koko läntinen Eurooppa on tässä asiassa lokaalin optimin loukussa.

----------


## Kaid

> Toinen vaihtoehto on rikkipesurit, mutta ne ovat kalliita teollisuuslaitoksiin tarkoitettuja, joten ne sopivat mieluummin isoihin valtamerialuksiin. -- Voidaan ehkä kehittää pieniin aluksiin sopivat rikkipesurit, maakaasu kelpaa voimanlähteeksi ja sitten ihan vain liikennöinnissä voidaan pyrkiä parempaan polttoainetalouteen.


Kyllähän rikkipesureita on jo asennettu suhteellisen pieniin aluksiin, esim Containersips VII:n joka on pienempi kuin valtaosa Itämeren alueen ro-ro lautoista. Tällä hetkellä ongelmana päästöjä vähentävien teknologioiden kanssa on enemmänkin se, että varustamot yrittvät viimeiseen asti ämpyillä uudistuksia vastaan ja saada pidempiä siirtymäaikoja, sen sijaan että sijoittaisivat alustensa saamiseen uusien standardien mukaisiksi.

----------


## late-

> Vaikka laivaliikenteen kustannukset kasvavatkin 300 miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa, ei se tarkoita, että junaliikenne olisi välittömästi 300 miljoonaa halvempaa.


Näin tosiaan on. Toisaalta herkästi aliarvioidaan laivaliikenteeseen sitoutuneita pääomia. Rahtilaivatkin ovat varsin kalliita ostaa ja niitä on liikenteessä paljon. Tässä mielessä raideinvestoinnit eivät ehkä olekaan niin kalliita kuin ensin näyttäisi.

Lähes varmasti Baltiaan saisi toimivan junayhteyden huomattavasti pienemmilläkin alkuinvestoinneilla kuin rakentamalla täysimittaisen Rail Baltican. On kuitenkin ymmärrettävää, että moni haluaisi tehdä kerralla valmista ja silläkin on etunsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lähes varmasti Baltiaan saisi toimivan junayhteyden huomattavasti pienemmilläkin alkuinvestoinneilla kuin rakentamalla täysimittaisen Rail Baltican. On kuitenkin ymmärrettävää, että moni haluaisi tehdä kerralla valmista ja silläkin on etunsa.


Niin, olennaista onkin, että kyse on EU:n strategiasta lähentää reuna-alueita keskeiseen Eurooppaan. Rail-Baltican ja Tallinnan tunnelin kanssa ovat suomalaisessa keskustelussa strategian ja operatiivisen toiminnan käsitteet sekaisin. Ja tässä me toimimme koko ajan omaksi vahingoksemme. Mitä kauempana me Euroopasta pysymme  ja sivussa EuroppaVenäjä -akselilta  sen huonommin meillä tulee menemään suhteessa muuhun Eurooppaan.

Strategialla ohjataan operatiivista toimintaa. Rikkidirektiivikin on strategia. Ei sitä ole päätetty siksi, että se on operatiivisen toiminnan kannalta hyvä ratkaisu. Sehän on huono operatiivinen ratkaisu, koska se vain lisää välittömiä kustannuksia. Mutta strategian aikajänteellä se on erinomainen ratkaisu, kuten kaikki, mikä tähtää tämän pallon elinkelpoisena pysymisen jatkumiseen.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

Heinäkuussa täällä harmiteltiin, kun sopivaa yhteyttä ei ole kuluttamassa nykyisiä kiskoja. Pääomasijoittaja Burkhardt on kuitenkin päättänyt ryhtyä toimiin tämän asian korjaamiseksi. RailWorldin yhtiö Baltic Rail lupaa tarjota junia välille Helsinki - Koper! Lisätietoja yhtiön sivuilta:
http://www.balticrail.com
http://www.railworld-inc.com

RailWordin kotisivujen etusivulla on kartta, jossa on mukana Helsinki ja Tallinna. Baltic Railin sivuilla on kuitenkin ihan toinen kartta eikä siinä vielä Tallinnaa ole. Valokuvissa kuitenkin esitellään Tallinnan terminaalia. Ehkä kontteja kuljetetaan nyt Tallinnaan vain tarpeen mukaan. Onkohan ensi vuonna noilla sivuilla jo aikataulu Tallinna - Koper -yhteydelle?

Saanko hieman fantasioida? RailWorld aloittaa junaliikenteen Puolasta Viroon omilla junilla ja vetureilla. RailWorld tietenkin käyttää liikenteessä EM62-vetureita. Tällöin saamme neuvostoliittolaista kiskokalustoa Viron liikenteeseen takaisin ("takaisin" sillä oletuksella, että kaikesta nykyisestä neuvostokalustosta päästään suunnitellusti eroon)! Tämän jälkeen Virossa liikennöi samalla värityksellä kahden eri yhtiön vetureita: EVR:n ja RailWorldin.

Burkhardtin bisnekset näyttävät olevan laskusuunnassa. RailWorldilla on tällä hetkellä vain yksi oma rautatie: Montreal Maine & Atlantic. Kyseinen yhtiö on joutunut liikenteen vähentyessä luovuttamaan ratojaan Mainen osavaltiolle. Tuosta firmasta ei jää paljon myytävää. Selvää on, että Burkhardt myy tuonkin yhtiön, kun vain hyvä tarjous tehdään. Sama kohtalo varmasti on edessä Baltic Raililla, kunhan se vain saadaan kehitettyä kannattavaksi. Onkohan tällöin ostajana VR, joka kuulemma on Baltian markkinoista kiinnostunut?

----------


## Dakkus

Mikäs toi juttu on, että Virosta haluttaisiin neukkuveturit pois? Mitä keinoja operaattoreiden painostamiseksi käytännössä ollaan käyttämässä?

----------


## vompatti

Ei kai tässä nyt mistään pakottamisesta ole kyse. Neuvostoliittolainen kiskokalusto vain tuntuu pahasti katoavan. Kierteen aloitti Tallinnan raitiotiet poistamalla liikenteestä Tallinnassa valmistetut raitiovaunut. EVR vaihtoi neuvostoveturinsa toisen suurvallan tuotantoon. Sitten lopetti Haapsalu Raudtee (missä on Robert?). Ja nyt ollaan korvaamassa Riiassa valmistettuja moottorijunia sveitsiläisillä. Tshekkoslovakialaiset vaihtoveturit korvataan kiinalaisilla.

Mitä jää jäljelle?
1. Onko Edelaraudteella vielä tallissaan M62-vetureita? Mutta onko Edelaraudteella tavaraliikennettä?
2. Onko EVR:llä vielä CTT:n veturit käytössä?
3. Kansainvälisiä matkustajajunia vielä vedetään neuvostovetureilla.
4. Onko jossakin satamassa vielä vaihtoveturina TGM tai TEM?

Mitä muita? Onko Virossa vielä tavaraliikenteen operaattoreita, joilla on neuvostoliittolaisia vetureita? Ja käytetäänkö näitä vetureita linja-ajossa? Lasketaanko EVR:n uutena 2000-luvulla ostamat veturit neuvostoliittolaisiksi?

----------


## jodo

> Ei kai tässä nyt mistään pakottamisesta ole kyse. Neuvostoliittolainen kiskokalusto vain tuntuu pahasti katoavan. Kierteen aloitti Tallinnan raitiotiet poistamalla liikenteestä Tallinnassa valmistetut raitiovaunut. EVR vaihtoi neuvostoveturinsa toisen suurvallan tuotantoon. Sitten lopetti Haapsalu Raudtee (missä on Robert?). Ja nyt ollaan korvaamassa Riiassa valmistettuja moottorijunia sveitsiläisillä. Tshekkoslovakialaiset vaihtoveturit korvataan kiinalaisilla.
> 
> Mitä jää jäljelle?
> 1. Onko Edelaraudteella vielä tallissaan M62-vetureita? Mutta onko Edelaraudteella tavaraliikennettä?
> 2. Onko EVR:llä vielä CTT:n veturit käytössä?
> 3. Kansainvälisiä matkustajajunia vielä vedetään neuvostovetureilla.
> 4. Onko jossakin satamassa vielä vaihtoveturina TGM tai TEM?
> 
> Mitä muita? Onko Virossa vielä tavaraliikenteen operaattoreita, joilla on neuvostoliittolaisia vetureita? Ja käytetäänkö näitä vetureita linja-ajossa? Lasketaanko EVR:n uutena 2000-luvulla ostamat veturit neuvostoliittolaisiksi?


Mitä tarkoitat Tallinnassa tehdyllä raitiovaunulla?

Neuvostoaikaisia 2TE116 vetureita on ajossa vielä aika liuta.  Vaihtotöissäkin käytetään neukkukoneita, mm. Mallia CHME3.

----------


## JE

> Ei kai tässä nyt mistään pakottamisesta ole kyse. Neuvostoliittolainen kiskokalusto vain tuntuu pahasti katoavan. Kierteen aloitti Tallinnan raitiotiet poistamalla liikenteestä Tallinnassa valmistetut raitiovaunut. EVR vaihtoi neuvostoveturinsa toisen suurvallan tuotantoon. Sitten lopetti Haapsalu Raudtee (missä on Robert?). Ja nyt ollaan korvaamassa Riiassa valmistettuja moottorijunia sveitsiläisillä. Tshekkoslovakialaiset vaihtoveturit korvataan kiinalaisilla.
> 
> Mitä jää jäljelle?
> 1. Onko Edelaraudteella vielä tallissaan M62-vetureita? Mutta onko Edelaraudteella tavaraliikennettä?
> 2. Onko EVR:llä vielä CTT:n veturit käytössä?
> 3. Kansainvälisiä matkustajajunia vielä vedetään neuvostovetureilla.
> 4. Onko jossakin satamassa vielä vaihtoveturina TGM tai TEM?
> 
> Mitä muita? Onko Virossa vielä tavaraliikenteen operaattoreita, joilla on neuvostoliittolaisia vetureita? Ja käytetäänkö näitä vetureita linja-ajossa? Lasketaanko EVR:n uutena 2000-luvulla ostamat veturit neuvostoliittolaisiksi?


Edelaraudteella ei ole enää M62-sarjaa tai sen lähisukulaisia. Muutama TshME3-vaihtoveturi kyllä löytyy, ja toisin kuin serkut EVR:ltä, niiden tilalle ei kait olla hankkimassa mitään korvaavaa. Tavaraliikennettä Edelaraudteella saattaa yhä olla, mutta jos on, se on vähäistä. CTT saattaa yhä operoida neuvostovetureilla, ja eikös EVR:llä ole myös neuvostokalustoa (2TE116)?

Tallinnalaisvalmisteiset raitiovaunut taisivat poistua ajosta jo vuonna 1967, jolloin niiden joukossa yhä oli itsenäisen Viron aikana valmistettuja vaunuja. Valtaosa Neuvostoliiton kaudella hankituista raitiovaunuistahan oli tuontitavaraa DDR:stä ja Tshekkoslovakiasta, kuten kaikki tiedämme.

----------


## jodo

> Valtaosa Neuvostoliiton kaudella hankituista raitiovaunuistahan oli tuontitavaraa DDR:stä ja Tshekkoslovakiasta, kuten kaikki tiedämme.


Tätä juuri hain takaa.  (Gothan ja Tatran vaunut)

----------


## vompatti

CTT on luopunut omasta liikenteestään ja tilaa liikenteen EVR:ltä. Mitä kävi vetureille? Ovatko ne EVR:n käytössä? Entä kenen omistuksessa ne ovat? Eikös EVR luopunut kertaalleen 2TE116-vetureistaan, mutta osti sitten tilalle uusia. Onko teillä nyt varma tieto siitä, että EVR on ostanut Neuvostoliitossa valmistettuja vetureita? TshME3-veturi ei ole valmistettu Neuvostoliitossa.

----------


## Compact

> Valtaosa Neuvostoliiton kaudella hankituista raitiovaunuistahan oli tuontitavaraa DDR:stä ja Tshekkoslovakiasta, kuten kaikki tiedämme.


Korostettakoon vielä, että Tallinnassa ei ole koskaan ollut Venäjällä valmistettuja sähköraitiovaunuja. On ollut virolaisia, itäsaksalaisia ja tsekkoslovakialaisia. Ja sähkölaitteiden osalta tulee vielä ruotsalaisuus mukaan. Virolaiset eivät edes Neuvostoliiton aikana hankkineet venäläisiä, tahi edes latvialaisia vaunuja.

Edelleenkin siellä on ajossa tsekkoslovakialaisia vaunuja.


Tallinnan tietynlainen "länsimaisuus" ratikkahankinnoissa on ollut seurausta kapeasta raideleveydestä eli _kaapspoor_ista.

----------


## JE

Näin on. Itsenäisen Viron aikana Tallinnaan hankittujen raitiovaunujen neuvostoaikaiset kopiot valmistettiin Tallinnassa, ja olivat ainoat neuvostoliittolaista tuotantoa olleet raitiovaunut Tallinnassa. Kaapspor on nykypäivään saakka säilynyt raitiotien raideleveytenä vain Tallinnassa ja Hong Kongissa. Ero metriseen raideleveyteen on kuitenkin niin pieni, että teleihin tarvitaan vain vähäisiä eroja metrin raideleveyden kalustoon verrattuna. Mutta metrinenkin raideleveys oli Neuvostoliitossa verrattain harvinainen, ja esiintyi lähinnä Ukrainassa. Neuvostoliiton oma raitiovaunuteollisuus keskittyi siksi ymmärrettävästi valmistamaan vain 1524 mm ja (Rostovin raitioteille) 1435 mm kalustoa siinä vaiheessa, kun SEV-maiden kesken näistäkin asioista sovittiin.

----------


## TEP70

> CTT on luopunut omasta liikenteestään ja tilaa liikenteen EVR:ltä. Mitä kävi vetureille? Ovatko ne EVR:n käytössä? Entä kenen omistuksessa ne ovat? Eikös EVR luopunut kertaalleen 2TE116-vetureistaan, mutta osti sitten tilalle uusia. Onko teillä nyt varma tieto siitä, että EVR on ostanut Neuvostoliitossa valmistettuja vetureita? TshME3-veturi ei ole valmistettu Neuvostoliitossa.


Eivätkö muut operaattorit kuin EVR käyttäneet venäläisiä 2TE116-vetureita? EVR:n 2TE116:t on jouduttu hankkimaan Petserin rajaliikenteeseen. Virolaisilla jenkkidieseleillä ei ole lupaa ajaa Petseriin. Tänä päivänähän venäläiset voisivat tuoda junat Koidulaan kuten tuovat Narvaankin. En ole Koidulassa vielä ehtinyt käydä eli en osaa sanoa, kumman osapuolen veturit tänä päivänä ylittävät rajan. Baltic Trains Picture Galleryssä näyttäisi olevan vain virolaisia vetureita Koidulassa. Yhdessä elokuun 2012 kuvassa vaikuttaisi olevan Skinest Railin veturi. Onkohan sillä vielä toimintaa Virossa? Entä mikä lienee E.R.S. AS:n tilanne? (Estonian Railway Services)

Tehnilise Järelevalve Ametin sivuilla on hyvä yhteenveto Viron rautatiesektorista, mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että operaattoritiedot eivät ole aivan ajan tasalla.

----------


## vompatti

Muut operaattorit kuin EVR käyttivät 2TE116-vetureita. Siihen en ota kantaa, mistä ne oli hankittu. Kenelle EVR myi 2TE116-veturinsa?

Skinest on toinen niistä uusista operaattoreista, jotka haluavat ajaa omia matkustajajuniansa välillä Tallinna-Pietari. Toinen on virolainen bussifirma. Mitähän heidän hankkeilleen nyt kuuluu? Skinestillä ei taida ainakaan kovasti olla mitään oikeaa toimintaa Virossa. Infrastruktuurin rakentamiseen ja korjaamiseen väittävät keskittyvänsä, mutta en ole kuullut, että olisivat missään hankkeessa mukana olleet.

----------


## antti

Virolainen Sebe (Sise Eesti Bussi Ettevõte) on vakavissaan Tallinna - Pietari junasta.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDBxI7NNpDE

----------


## TEP70

Jaa niin, jäi ottamatta kantaa siihen, mistä EVR:n nykyiset 2TE116:t ovat peräisin. Tuolla Baltic Trains Picture Galleryssä on aika hyvin laitettu näkyviin vetureiden edelliset numerot ja niiden perusteella EVR olisi hankkinut käytettyjä, neuvostoaikaisia 2TE116-vetureita.

1431/1432 = 2TE116-559 (ei taida olla enää EVR:llä)
1433/1434 = 2TE116-662 (ei taida olla enää EVR:llä)
1435/1436 = 2TE116-875
1437/1438 = 2TE116-970
1439/1440 = 2TE116-409
1441/1442 = 2TE116-429

----------


## vompatti

> Tämän päivän Kauppalehdessä huudetaan Rail Balticaan apuun peräti 1,5 sivun voimin. Nopea rata haluttaisiin helpottamaan metsä- ja metalliteollisuuden kuljetuksia. Jokainen meistä ymmärtää, millainen on tavaraliikenteen nopea rata. Kirjoituksen mukaan rikkidirektiivi tuo 600 miljoonan euron lisän kuljetuskustannuksiin. Rail Baltican hinnaksi tulisi 3,7 miljardia euroa. Rakennuskustannuksista liikennekomissaari Kallas haluaisi EU:n maksavan 85 prosenttia. Kukahan tuon lopun (555 miljoonaa euroa) maksaisi?


Viime perjantain (27.12.2013) Kauppalehti uutisoi 1,5 sivun voimin, että Rail Baltican rakentaminen on varmaa. Luvut ovat samat kuin ennenkin: radan hinta 3,7 miljardia euroa ja rikkidirektiivin kustannukset 600 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa Suomen viennille ja tuonnille. Kauppalehti esittää myös vastauksen kysymykseeni rautatien rahoittajista: EU rahoittaa 85 prosenttia, ja "loput ovat tulossa EIB:n ja NIB:n tapaisilta rahoituslaitoksilta".

Ehkä tuo nyt saa vauhtia, kun valtioiden ei tarvitse omia rahojaan laittaa olleenkaan. Ja vauhdittumisesta on faktaa:



> Vuosia valmisteltu Rail Baltic vauhdittuu väkisin, koska keväällä hankkeen taakse rakennettavan yhteisyrityksen on pakko hakea EU-rahoitusta.


Kuinka kovalla vauhdilla tuo sitten rakennetaan? Olli Keinänen Helsingin kaupungilta tietää, että rata valmistuu aikaisintaan vuonna 2022.

Hienoja positiivisia uutisia vaihteeksi ja vuodenvaihteeksi! Mutta mistä saa ostaa junalippuja Tallinna-Riika-välille?

----------


## vompatti

> Entä mikä lienee E.R.S. AS:n tilanne? (Estonian Railway Services)


Viime vuonna Viron rautateillä kuljetettiin tavaraa noin 24 miljoonaa tonnia. Tästä EVR:n osuus oli noin 16 miljoonaa tonnia ja E.R.S:n osuus noin 8 miljoonaa tonnia. EVR:n kuljetusmäärä väheni ja E.R.S:n kasvoi. Kaikki luvut ovat pyöristettyjä.

Viron tavaraliikenteen määrä (mitattuna tonneissa) on siis huippuvuosista - tämän viestiketjun alusta - melkein puolittunut. Lasku jatkuu edelleen. Tammikuun kuljetusmäärä taitaa olla vuosituhannen heikoin. Tavaraliikenne on siirtynyt ainakin ostin Laukaansuun (Ust-Luga) satamaan. Toisaalta samaan aikaan Latvian rautateiden kuljetusmäärät kasvavat. Tavaraa kuljetetaan vuodessa jo noin 60 miljoonaa tonnia ja joillakin rataosuuksilla kapasiteetti on sataprosenttisesti käytössä!

Viron kansainvälinen matkustajaliikenne on junamäärien perusteella korkealla: Moskovaan ajetaan edelleen junapari päivittäin. Pietariin ajetaan kahdella junalla! Toinen ajaa aamusta iltaan reitin Tallinna-Pietari-Tallinna. Toinen juna puolestaan yöpyy Pietarissa. Kulkupäivät Pietarista Tallinnaan ovat maanantaisin, perjantaisin ja lauantaisin ja Pietariin torstaisin, perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Helmikuussa nähty Pietarissa yöpyvän junan olleen DR1A 312-3, 312-8 ja 312-1. Junassa oli siis kaksi moottorivaunua (molemmat kömyttivät) ja yksi välivaunu.

Merkittävä tavaraliikenteen väheneminen vapauttaa ratakapasiteettia matkustajajunille. Stadler vielä toimittaa muutaman matkustajajunan, jotta Elron saa hyödynnettyä valtion omistaman kapasiteetin täysmääräisesti. Virossa tavoitteena on tuplata junien matkustajamäärä olikohan ajalla 2013-2020.

----------


## vompatti

> Samasta syystä meillä on Oulusta Helsinkiin junayhteys  sillä voi matkustaa kätevästi vaikkapa Seinäjoelta Tampereelle. Se puhdas OuluHelsinki-matka on nykypäivänä paitsi nopeampi, yleensä myös halvempi lentokoneella


Ja olet siis ihan varma, ettei kukaan matkusta Helsingistä Ouluun junalla? Ihmisillä on erilaisia preferenssejä. 339-DF lentää New Yorkiin viikonlopuksi, mutta jotkut toiset matkustavat Helsingistä Ouluun junalla.




> Aina silloin tällöin väläytellään, että Tallinnan tunnelin seurauksena saataisiin jonkinlainen yöjuna Berliinistä Helsinkiin. Voi ollakin, että sellainen kerran päivässä kulkeva ja hyvin kallis yhteys syntyisi, ainakin joksikin aikaa. Lentoliikenteen volyymeissä en usko että rata näkyisi juuri 400 km matkaa pidemmälle.


Tällä foorumilla on ennenkin kirjoitettu, kuinka tällaista Tallinnasta etelään kulkevaa yöjunaa ei kukaan käyttäisi. Kuitenkin yöjunia ajetaan Helsingistä Kemijärvelle ja Moskovaan! Ymmärrän kyllä, että yöjunan kalustokustannukset ja operointi on paljon kalliimpaa kuin päiväjunan. Ymmärrän kyllä, että lentäen pääsee perille nopeammin ja halvemmalla. Silti matkustajia riittää yöjuniin Kemijärvelle ja Moskovaan ja varmasti riittäisi Varsovaankin.

Käyn pari kertaa vuodessa Latviassa. Matkustan aina bussilla Tallinnasta. Bussissa on lisäkseni muitakin matkustajia, joskus jopa suomalaisia. Jos kerran bussimatka Riiasta Tallinnaan kerää auton täyteen tallinnalaisia, niin miksi ei suora juna Riiasta Helsinkiin keräisi matkustajia? Ymmärrän, ettei suomalaisia nyt ole näissä Riian busseissa, onhan vaihdollinen yhteys hankala eikä busseja ole synkronoitu laivojen aikatauluhin.

Yhdessä Helsingin kanssa Tallinna olisi niin suuri kaupunki, että yöjunille tai pitkän matkan päiväjunille olisi enemmän kysyntää. Pelkät Tallinnan matkustajat eivät riittäneet tekemään Minskin junasta kannattavaa. Entä jos avuksi tulisivat helsinkiläiset matkustajat? Se, etteivät tämän foorumin kirjoittajat matkusta ikinä Minskiin tai Kaliningradiin ei tarkoita, etteikö näissäkin kaupungeissa joku suomalainen kävisi. Ja junareitin avaamisen jälkeen matkustajia olisi entistäkin enemmän.

Mutta tosiaan, Helsinki-Minsk-juna ei ole suurin tarve Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelille. Eikä tunnelia tarvitse sen vuoksi rakentaa, että saataisiin ajaa pitkän matkan junia. Pitkän matkan junia ei mielestäni voi sulkea poiskaan tunnelista.

Rail Baltica yhdessä Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelin kanssa helpottaa matkustamista sellaisiin kohteisiin, joihin tähän saakka on päässyt huonosti. Ehkä Liettuan puoli Kuurin kyntäästä muuttuu suosituksi lomakohteeksi, jos sinne ruvetaan ajamaan junia Helsingistä toimivin vaihtoyhteyksin. En tunne lentoreittejä, mutta ei tuonne nyt kovinkaan mukavaa matkaa voi olla julkisilla kulkuvälineillä sellaiselta lentokentältä, jolle Suomesta pääsee suoralla lennolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käyn pari kertaa vuodessa Latviassa. Matkustan aina bussilla Tallinnasta. Bussissa on lisäkseni muitakin matkustajia, joskus jopa suomalaisia. Jos kerran bussimatka Riiasta Tallinnaan kerää auton täyteen tallinnalaisia, niin miksi ei suora juna Riiasta Helsinkiin keräisi matkustajia? Ymmärrän, ettei suomalaisia nyt ole näissä Riian busseissa, onhan vaihdollinen yhteys hankala eikä busseja ole synkronoitu laivojen aikatauluhin.
> 
> Yhdessä Helsingin kanssa Tallinna olisi niin suuri kaupunki, että yöjunille tai pitkän matkan päiväjunille olisi enemmän kysyntää. Pelkät Tallinnan matkustajat eivät riittäneet tekemään Minskin junasta kannattavaa. Entä jos avuksi tulisivat helsinkiläiset matkustajat? Se, etteivät tämän foorumin kirjoittajat matkusta ikinä Minskiin tai Kaliningradiin ei tarkoita, etteikö näissäkin kaupungeissa joku suomalainen kävisi. Ja junareitin avaamisen jälkeen matkustajia olisi entistäkin enemmän.


Baltian maiden junayhteydet kolmansiin maihin ovat viimeiset 15 vuotta olleeet tarkoitettu Baltiassa asuvia venäläisiä, valkovenäläisiä tai ukrainalaisia sekä heidän näissä maissa asuvia sukulaisia ja ystäviä varten.  Operaattori on usein ollut RZD tai joku yhteisyritys kuten GoRail. Kalusto on ollut vanhanaikaista "neukkukalustoa". 

On ihan totta että Hki + Tallinna + Riika + Vilna muodostaisi akselin jollaista väkimäärää ei edes löydy Suomen sisältä, jokaisella näistä kaupungeista on vähintään n 500.000 asukasta, ja yhteys palvelisi myös Tarttoa ja Kaunasta ja rautatie jatkuu jo nyt suoraan Puolaan, ilman että tarvitsee kulkea Kaliningradin (Venäjä) tai Valko-Venäjän kautta.  Maiden välillä vallitsee vapaa matkustusoikeus, eli viisumeja ei tarvita ja työssäkäyntiä maiden välillä, etenkin Suomen ja Viron välillä esiintyy. Latvia ja Liettua ovat EU:n tällä hetkellä köyhimpiä kansantalouksia mutta kasvupotentiaalia on. EU jakaa rahaa paljon turhempiin hankkeisiin kuin RailBaltica.

Ainoat epävarmuustekijät ovat Venäjästä johtuvat sekä EU:n yleinen taloustilanne. Vaikka hankkeen takaisinmaksuaika olisi 100 vuotta niin se kannattaisi toteuttaa ennemmin tai myöhemmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja olet siis ihan varma, ettei kukaan matkusta Helsingistä Ouluun junalla? Ihmisillä on erilaisia preferenssejä. 339-DF lentää New Yorkiin viikonlopuksi, mutta jotkut toiset matkustavat Helsingistä Ouluun junalla.


Vompatti, mielestäni tekstisi ei nyt ole kiva esimerkki netiketin hallinnasta. Otat kaksi lyhyttä lainausta, vastaat niihin ja jatkat tekstiäsi siten, että syntyy muun muassa kuva siitä, että juna Helsingistä Riikaan ei minun mielestäni keräisi matkustajia. Kuitenkin olen sanonut juuri päinvastoin.

Varmasti on niitä, jotka matkustavat junalla koko välin Helsingistä Ouluun  tunnenkin yhden rautateiden ystävän, joka näin toimii  mutta niiden varassa en usko ko. junayhteyttä pyöritettävän, vaan kannattavuus tulee muualta. Tiesitkö muuten, että New Yorkiin on Euroopasta laivayhteyskin? Minä nimenomaan kannatan valinnanvapautta ja olen useasti toivonut, että täällä jlf:llä ymmärrettäisiin, ettei omia ja lähipiirin tekemisiä voi yleistää koskemaan koko väestöä.

----------


## vompatti

> Vompatti, mielestäni tekstisi ei nyt ole kiva esimerkki netiketin hallinnasta. Otat kaksi lyhyttä lainausta, vastaat niihin ja jatkat tekstiäsi siten, että syntyy muun muassa kuva siitä, että juna Helsingistä Riikaan ei minun mielestäni keräisi matkustajia. Kuitenkin olen sanonut juuri päinvastoin.


Pahoittelen! Tuo ei ollut tarkoitus. Viestistäsi käy erittäin selvästi ilmi, että uskot Riian juniin tulevan paljon matkustajia. Muuttuisikohan edellinen viestini paremmaksi, jos toisen lainauksen poistaisi ja tilalle laittaisi vähän isomman välin? En kyllä pääse enää viestiä muokkaamaan.

339-DF:n kanssa varmasti ollaan samaa mieltä siitä, että juna Helsinki-Tallinna-Riika-[lisää tähän haluamasi Baltian kaupunki] -kerää matkustajia, joista osa matkustaa yhden välin ja osa toisen ja kolmannet (vaikka heitä olisi vähän) päästä päähän. Kaikki kirjoittajat täällä eivät usko pitkänmatkan kaukojunien elinkelpoisuuteen. Minä uskon, kunhan toteutetaan suoria junayhteyksiä Hellinnasta.

Mistään ei varmasti saada tilastoa esimerkiksi Helsinki-Oulu-välin matkustajien jakautumisesta eri asemaväleille? Ei liity tähän viestiketjuun, mutta muuten ihan mielenkiintoinen asia.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Nyt Rail Balticasta on tulossa totta, linjaukset on valittu ja hommaa ruvetaan rakentamaan kolmen vuoden päästä, 2018. 

Tässä HS:n uutinen:
http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/a144392799...e5ccc4e851f13e

----------


## TuomasLehto

Tämä on hieno uutinen, ja minä ainakin voin ilmoittautua siihen joukkoon joka käyttäisi tätä yhteyttä Keski-Eurooppaan varmasti silloin tällöin, vaikka tunnelia ei elinaikanani tulisikaan ja pitäisi siis ensi lauttailla Tallinnaan. Harmi vain, että tätä pitkään jo odotettua yhteyttä joutunee vielä odottamaan sen noin kymmenen vuotta. 

Hesari on nostanut juttunsa alkuun radan alle jäävän tontin kohtalon, mutta äkkiseltään kuulostaisi että jos tosiaan Virossa joudutaan purkamaan "puolisen tusinaa" rakennusta uuden radan tieltä, se ei ole mikään valtava määrä. (Vähättelemättä harmia näille noin kuudelle perheelle, jotka tosin kai saavat korvaukset.)

----------


## Hermanni

> Tämä on hieno uutinen, ja minä ainakin voin ilmoittautua siihen joukkoon joka käyttäisi tätä yhteyttä Keski-Eurooppaan varmasti silloin tällöin, vaikka tunnelia ei elinaikanani tulisikaan ja pitäisi siis ensi lauttailla Tallinnaan. Harmi vain, että tätä pitkään jo odotettua yhteyttä joutunee vielä odottamaan sen noin kymmenen vuotta.


Sama juttu, eli tulen käyttämään varmasti.
No kymmenen vuoden päästä sitä eläkkeellä sitten ehtiii..  :Wink:

----------


## Hermanni

Hieno youtube video kuinka Liettuassa on edetty Rail Baltikan rakentamisesa 2014-2015 välisenä aikana.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Rail baltica on toteutumassa*
http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/ohjelma/330...utislahetykset

http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/33001...tseman-uutiset

2.11.2016, seitsämän uutiset, kohta 9:20

----------


## vompatti

Rail Baltican sivuille on tullut matka-aikoja ja tarkempaa tietoa liikenteestä. Julkisuudessa on esitetty, että radasta tulisi suurnopeusrata. Eiköhän kaikille ole ollut selvää, ettei tuolla matkustajamäärällä kannata ajaa suurnopeusjunia. Nyt tuo suuri nopeus on paljastunut. Se on 200 kilometriä tunnissa. Mutta ei se nopeus ole tärkää, vaan matka-aika.

Matka-ajat näkyvät tästä linkistä:
http://www.railbaltica.org/operation...-in-2026-2056/

Kun Tallinnasta lähdetään, kestää matka Vilnaan 20 minuuttia kauemmin kuin Kaunasiin. Kaunasista Vilnaan matka kestää kuitenkin 38 minuuttia. Ehkä rata haarautuu jostain Jonavan tienoilta aivan kuin nykyisinkin. Kaikki junat eivät siten mene Kaunasiin, vaan osa menee Vilnaan. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että junat ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä.

Artikkelissa luvataan myös paikallisliikennettä mm. Pärnusta Tallinnaan. Latviassa Bauska ja Salacgriva saavat paikallisjunansa. Alueellinen liikenne on kuitenkin varauksellista: "It should be noted however, that the future of the regional traffic development on Rail Baltica will require additional studies and governmental decisions."

Yöjunien tarpeellisuudesta on keskusteltu myös tässä ketjussa. Yöjunat on luvattu Tallinnasta Berliiniin ja Wieniin. Varsovaan pitää mennä tuolla suurnopeusjunalla, jolla matka kestää 7 tuntia.

----------


## vompatti

Mitä te olette ajatelleet, kun on puhuttu Rail Balticasta suurnopeusrautatienä? Minulle tuosta tulevat aina mieleen korkeintaan tunnin välein nopeudella 300 km/h kulkevat junat. Tällaiselle radalle eivät paikallisjunat tai tavarajunat sovi. Nyt me tiedämme, että Rail Baltican suurin nopeus on 250 km/h ja junia ajetaan neljä päivässä. Onneksi se oli niin, että junia ajetaan neljä päivässä Tallinnasta sekä Vilnaan että Varsovaan.

Rail Baltican Viron sivusto listaa paremmin Rail Balticaa kulkevat junat. Tässä otetaan paremmin kantaa myös alueellisiin juniin.

Tallinnasta Riikaan pääsee siis kahdeksalla pikajunalla (neljä Vilnaan, neljä Varsovaan). Matka-aika on hieman alle kaksi tuntia. Mutta jos jaksaa matkustaa kolmen tunnin verran, niin pääsee lisäksi neljä kertaa päivässä paikallisjunalla. Se pysähtyy matkalla Ülemistestä Riian lentoasemalle 24 kertaa ja kokonaisaika on 3 h 7 min. Riian keskustaan kestää Tallinnasta siten 2 h 56 min, koska Riiasta lentoasemalle kestää 11 minuuttia. Lisäksi ajetaan Ülemistestä neljä junaa päivässä Pärnuun. Matkalla on 12 pysähdystä ja aikaa kuluu 1 h 13 min.

Missä junat Tallinnasta Pärnuun pysähtyvät? Uusi Rail Baltica kiertää kaikki asutuskeskukset. Mielestäni tuossa paikalliselle junalle ainoat järkevät pysähdyspaikat ovat Kohila ja Rapla. Ehkä sitten pysähdykset tulevat myös esimerkiksi Tootsin ja Järvakandin tienristeyksiin. En oikein ymmärrä sellaisia paikallisjunia, joiden seisakkeiden läheisyydessä ei asu ketään. 

Latviassa paikallisjunilla Salatsista (Salacgrīva) Bauskaan on 14 pysähdystä ja Skultesta Bauskaan 13. Ilmeisesti juna ei pysähdy missään Salatsin ja Skulten välillä. Matkalla Riiasta lentoasemalle on neljä pysähdystä. Jos Tallinnasta Riian lentoasemalle paikallisjunalla on 24 pysähdystä, ei se voi pysähtyä kaikilla samoilla seisakkeilla, joissa maan sisäiset paikallisjunat pysähtyvät. Ei edes silloin, kun rataosalla Riiasta Bauskaan ei olisi lainkaan seisakkeita (tällöin Skulten ja Riian välille jäisi 12 seisaketta).

Rail Baltican todellinen voittaja on Liettua. Ensinnäkin kahden suurimman kaupungin välille saadaan erittäin nopea junayhteys 6 kertaa päivässä. Lisäksi reitille saadaan neljä hieman hitaampaa junaa. Nykyisin junatarjontaa on enemmän, joten varmasti niitä leveäraiteisia sähköjunia jää nykyiselle radalle. Lisäksi Liettua saa suoran yhteyden Vilnasta Panevėysiin, joka on maan viidenneksi suurin kaupunki (ja suurempi kuin Viron tai Latvian toiseksi suurin kaupunki). Nykyisin Panevėysiin on kilpailukykyinen yhteys junin vain iauliaista ja Klaipedasta, jotka ovat Latvian kolmanneksi ja neljänneksi suurimmat kaupungit. Ja Panevėysiin pääsee jatkossa myös Kaunasista kansainvälisillä pikajunilla ja Riikaan menevillä paikallisjunilla.

----------


## moxu

EKRE-populistipuolueen keskenäänkin ristiriitaisten vaalilupausten/tavoitteiden joukossa oli RailBalticasta vetäytyminen ja Viron olemassaolevan rataverkon parantaminen. Kun puolueesta nyt näyttää tulevan hallituskoalition jäsen, onkin kiintoisaa seurata, miten se näitä lunastaa. Huomattakoon, että pääministeri Jüri Ratas ja puolueensa keskusta (joka nimestään huolimatta on enemmänkin markkinakonservatiivinen, progressiivista verotusta kannattava ja maltillisten venäjänkielisten suosima) kuuluvat tässä toiseen leiriin.

----------


## ettäjaa

Uusia kuvia Rail Baltican junista:

https://www.railbaltica.org/photo-rb...concept-train/

----------

